# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الصحيح المسند من فضائل سور القرآن

## محمد طه شعبان

إِنَّ الْحَمْدَ لِلَّهِ نَسْتَعِينُهُ وَنَسْتَغْفِرُه  ُ، وَنَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ شُرُورِ أَنْفُسِنَا وَسَيِّئَاتِ أَعْمَالِنَا، فَمَنْ يَهْدِهِ اللَّهُ فَلَا مُضِلَّ لَهُ، وَمَنْ يُضْلِلْ فَلَا هَادِيَ لَهُ، وَأَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ، وبعد،، فإن القرآن الكريم هو كلام الله عز وجل، المنزل على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشرف لأي مسلم أن يقوم بخدمة كتاب الله ولو بجهد قليل كهذه الكلمات الصغيرة الحجم الكبيرة المنفعة –إن شاء الله تعالى- التي تحمل بين طيَّاتها كل ما ورد بالنقل الصحيح عن النبي  في فضائل سور القرآن الكريم، والذي حملني على هذا الأمر أنني قد رأيت بعض من تصدر للتفسير من غير مشايخنا المحققين –فضلًا عن بعض العوام- رأيتهم يذكرون بعض الأحاديث الضعيفة، بل الموضوعة والباطلة التي وضعها الكذَّابون في فضائل سور القرآن الكريم؛ مثل نوح بن أبي مريم الذي وضع حديثًا طويلًا في فضائل القرآن سورة سورة، فلما قيل له: من أين ذلك عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس في فضائل القرآن سورة سورة وليس عند أحد من أصحاب عكرمة هذا؟! قال: إني رأيت الناس قد أعرضوا عن القرآن واشتغلوا بفقه أبي حنيفة ومغازي ابن إسحاق؛ فوضعت هذا الحديث حِسبة!! أي أنه يحتسب الأجر والثواب عند الله. ومثل ميسرة بن عبد ربه. قال الذهبي: قال محمد بن عيسى الطباع: قلت لميسرة بن عبد ربه: من أين جئت بهذه الأحاديث: من قرأ كذا كان له كذا؟ قال: وضعته أُرغِّبُ الناسَ!!قال ابن حبان: وكان ممن يروي الموضوعات عن الأثبات ويضع الحديث، وهو صاحب حديث فضائل القرآن الطويل[1]    وكان هؤلاء الوضَّاعون إذا قيل لهم: كيف تكذبون على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد توعِّد من يكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه يتبوَّأُ مقعده من النار؟! يقولون: نحن نكذب له لا عليه!!
 *1ميزان الاعتدال* للذهبي 4/230.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

نفع الله بك وزادك علمًا وحلمًا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نوح بن أبي مريم الجامع ، الذي جمع كل شيء إلا الصدق .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ذكر ابن الجوزي في الموضوعات بسنده عن  محمود بن غيلان قال : سمعت مؤملا يقول حدثنى شيخ بفضائل سور القرآن الذى يروى عن أبى بن كعب، فقلت للشيخ : من حدثك ؟ فقال حدثنى رجل بالمداين وهو حى فصرت إليه فقلت من حدثك ؟ فقال حدثنى شيخ بواسط وهو حى فصرت إليه، فقال حدثنى شيخ بالبصرة فصرت إليه فقال حدثنى شيخ بعبادان فصرت إليه، فأخذ بيدى فأدخلني بيتا فإذا فيه قوم من المتصوفة ومعهم شيخ، فقال: هذا الشيخ حدثنى، فقلت يا شيخ من حدثك ؟ فقال لم يحدثنى أحد ولكنا رأينا الناس قد رغبوا من القرآن فوضعنا لهم هذا الحديث ليصرفوا وجوههم إلى إلى القرآن .
وحديث أبي بن كعب المشار إليه هو :
قال ابن الجوزي : 
أنبأنا المبارك بن خيرون بن عبدالملك قال أحمد بن الحسن بن خيرون قال أنبأنا أبو طاهر محمد بن على بن العلاف قال أنبأنا عثمان بن محمد الآدمى قال أنبأنا أبو بكر بن أبى داود السجستاني إذنا قال حدثنا محمد بن عاصم قال حدثنا شبابة بن سوار قال حدثنا محمد بن عبد الواحد عن على بن زيد بن جدعان وعطاء بن أبى ميمونة عن زر بن حبيش  عن أبى بن كعب قال: " إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عرض علي القرآن في السنة التى مات  فيها مرتين وقال : إن جبريل عليه السلام أمرنى أن أقرأ عليك القرآن وهو يقرئك السلام .
فقال أبى : فقلت لما قرأ علي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أكانت لى خاصة فخصنى بثواب القرآن مما علمك الله وأطلعك عليه ؟ قال : نعم يا أبى ، أيما مسلم قرأ فاتحة الكتاب أعطى من الاجر كأنما قرأ ثلثى القرآن وأعطى من الاجر كأنما تصدق على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، ومن قرأ آل عمران أعطى بكل آية منها أمانا على جسر جهنم، ومن قرأ سورة النساء أعطى من الاجر كأنما تصدق على كل من ورثه ميراثا، ومن قرأ المائدة أعطى عشر حسنات ومحى عنه عشر سيئات ورفع له عشر درجات بعدد كل يهودى ونصراني تنفس في الدنيا، ومن قرأ سورة الانعام صلى عليه سبعون ألف ملك ،  ( قلت ـ أبو مالك المديني ـ : كل ما ورد من تشييع سور الأنعام بسبعين ألف ملك فلا يصح ، نبهت على ذلك لشهرته جدا )   ومن قرأ الاعراف جعل الله بينه وبين إبليس  ، ومن قرأ الانفال أكون له شفيعا وشاهدا وبرئ من النفاق، ومن قرأ يونس أعطى من الاجر عشر حسنات بعدد من كذب بيونس وصدق به وبعدد من غرق مع فرعون، ومن قرأ سورة هود أعطى من الاجر عشر حسنات بعدد من صدق نوح وكذب به، وذكر في كل سورة ثواب تاليها إلى آخر القرآن ".
قال أبو الفرج ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : وقد فرق هذا الحديث أبو إسحاق الثعلبي في تفسيره فذكر عند كل سورة منه ما يخصها وتبعه أبو الحسن الواحدى في ذلك  ، ولا أعجب منهما ؛ لانهما ليسامن أصحاب الحديث ، وإنما عجبت من أبى بكر ابن أبى داود كيف فرقه على كتابه الذى صنفه في فضائل القرآن وهو يعلم أنه حديث محال، ولكن شره جمهور المحدثين ؛ فإن من عادتهم تنفيق حديثهم ولو بالبواطيل، وهذا قبيح منهم ؛ لانه قد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " من حدث عنى حديثا يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين ".
وهذا حديث فضائل السور مصنوع بلا شك .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نفع الله بك وزادك علمًا وحلمًا .


بارك الله فيك يا أبا البراء

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً ، أخي الكريم ، محمد بن شعبان . للفائدة : هناك بحثٌ طبع منذ ثلاث سنوات تقريباً ، لإخينا الشيخ : حسان بن عبدالرحيم، وهو من تلاميذ الشيخ مصطفي العدوي بعنوان "الصحيح المسند من فضائل السور" .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خيراً ، أخي الكريم ، محمد بن شعبان . للفائدة : هناك بحثٌ طبع منذ ثلاث سنوات تقريباً ، لإخينا الشيخ : حسان بن عبدالرحيم، وهو من تلاميذ الشيخ مصطفي العدوي بعنوان "الصحيح المسند من فضائل السور" .


وجزاك مثله أخي أبا عاصم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

هل القرآن يتفاضل؛ يفضل بعضه بعضًا؟الجواب: أما المتقدمون من الصحابة والتابعين فلم يختلفوا في ذلك، وأن القرآن يفضل بعضه بعضًا.قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:"وَالْمَقْصُو  ُ أَنْ نُبَيِّنَ أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذَا هُوَ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ الْمُسْتَقِرِّ فِي نُفُوسِ الْأُمَّةِ السَّابِقِينَ وَالتَّابِعِينَ  ، وَلَمْ يُعْرَفْ قَطُّ أَحَدٌ مِنْ السَّلَفِ رَدَّ مِثْلَ هَذَا وَلَا قَالَ: لَا يَكُونُ كَلَامُ اللَّهِ بَعْضُهُ أَشْرَفُ مِنْ بَعْضٍ"([1]).وقال أيضا: "وَالْقَوْلُ بِأَنَّ كَلَامَ اللَّهِ بَعْضُهُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ بَعْضٍ هُوَ الْقَوْلُ الْمَأْثُورُ عَنْ السَّلَفِ وَهُوَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ أَئِمَّةُ الْفُقَهَاءِ مِنْ الطَّوَائِفِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ وَكَلَامُ الْقَائِلِينَ بِذَلِكَ كَثِيرٌ مُنْتَشِرٌ فِي كُتُبٍ كَثِيرَةٍ"([2]).ثم جاء الاختلاف من قِبَل بعض المتأخرين؛ قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى في معرض كلامه عن سورة الإخلاص وما ورد من أنها تعدل ثلث القرآن: "فَهَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةُ مَبْنِيَّةٌ عَلَى أَصْلٍ: وَهُوَ أَنَّ الْقُرْآنَ هَلْ يَتَفَاضَلُ فِي نَفْسِهِ فَيَكُونُ بَعْضُهُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ بَعْضٍ؟ وَهَذَا فِيهِ لِلْمُتَأَخِّرِ  ينَ قَوْلَانِ مَشْهُورَانِ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَالَ: لَا يَتَفَاضَلُ فِي نَفْسِهِ; لِأَنَّهُ كُلُّهُ كَلَامُ اللَّهِ وَكَلَامُ اللَّهِ صِفَةٌ لَهُ. قَالُوا: وَصِفَةُ اللَّهِ لَا تَتَفَاضَلُ. لَا سِيَّمَا مَعَ الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّهُ قَدِيمٌ؛ فَإِنَّ الْقَدِيمَ لَا يَتَفَاضَلُ. كَذَلِكَ قَالَ هَؤُلَاءِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: {ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها}(البقرة: ١٠٦) قَالُوا: فَـ(خَيْرٍ) إنَّمَا يَعُودُ إلَى غَيْرِ الْآيَةِ مِثْلَ نَفْعِ الْعِبَادِ وَثَوَابِهِمْ"([3]).ثم رَدَّ ابن تيمية رحمه الله على هؤلاء فقال: "وَالْقَوْلُ الثَّانِي: أَنَّ بَعْضَ الْقُرْآنِ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ بَعْضٍ وَهَذَا قَوْلُ الْأَكْثَرِينَ مِنْ الْخَلَفِ وَالسَّلَفِ; فَإِنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ الصَّحِيحِ فِي الْفَاتِحَةِ: «إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْزِلْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَلَا فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ وَلَا الزَّبُورِ وَلَا الْقُرْآنِ مِثْلُهَا»([4]). فَنَفَى أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهَا مِثْلٌ، فَكَيْفَ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُقَالَ: إنَّهُ مُتَمَاثِلٌ؟ وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ عَنْهُ فِي الصَّحِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لأبي بْنِ كَعْبٍ: «يَا أَبَا الْمُنْذِرِ، أَتَدْرِي أَيُّ آيَةٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ أَعْظَمُ؟» قَالَ: {الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم}(البقرة: ٢٥٥)، فَضَرَبَ بِيَدِهِ فِي صَدْرِهِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «ليهنك الْعِلْمُ أَبَا الْمُنْذِرِ»([5])؛ فَقَدْ بَيَّنَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ أَعْظَمُ آيَةٍ فِي الْقُرْآنِ، وَهَذَا بَيِّنَ فِي أَنَّ بَعْضَ الْآيَاتِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ بَعْضٍ.وَأَيْضً   فَإِنَّ الْقُرْآنَ كَلَامُ اللَّهِ، وَالْكَلَامُ يَشْرُفُ بِالْمُتَكَلِّم  ِ بِهِ سَوَاءٌ كَانَ خَبَرًا أَوْ أَمْرًا، فَالْخَبَرُ يَشْرُفُ بِشَرَفِ الْمُخْبِرِ وَبِشَرَفِ الْمَخْبَرِ عَنْهُ، وَالْأَمْرُ يَشْرُفُ بِشَرَفِ الْآمِرُ وَبِشَرَفِ الْمَأْمُورِ بِهِ، فَالْقُرْآنُ وَإِنْ كَانَ كُلُّهُ مُشْتَرِكًا، فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ، لَكِنَّ مِنْهُ مَا أَخْبَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ، وَمِنْهُ مَا أَخْبَرَ بِهِ عَنْ خَلْقِهِ، وَمِنْهُ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ بِهِ، فَمِنْهُ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ فِيهِ بِالْإِيمَانِ وَنَهَاهُمْ فِيهِ عَنْ الشِّرْكِ، وَمِنْهُ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ بِهِ بِكِتَابَةِ الدَّيْنِ وَنَهَاهُمْ فِيهِ عَنْ الرِّبَا.وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ مَا أَخْبَرَ بِهِ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ: {قل هو الله أحد}(الإخلاص: ١) أَعْظَمُ مِمَّا أَخْبَرَ بِهِ عَنْ خَلْقِهِ: {تبت يدا أبي لهب وتب}(المسد: ١)، وَمَا أَمَرَ فِيهِ بِالْإِيمَانِ، وَمَا نَهَى فِيهِ عَنْ الشِّرْكِ أَعْظَمُ مِمَّا أَمَرَ فِيهِ بِكِتَابَةِ الدَّيْنِ وَنَهَى فِيهِ عَنْ الرِّبَا؛ وَلِهَذَا كَانَ كَلَامُ الْعَبْدِ مُشْتَرِكًا بِالنِّسْبَةِ إلَى الْعَبْدِ وَهُوَ كَلَامٌ لِمُتَكَلِّمِ وَاحِدٍ، ثُمَّ إنَّهُ يَتَفَاضَلُ بِحَسَبِ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ فِيهِ، فَكَلَامُ الْعَبْدِ الَّذِي يَذْكُرُ بِهِ رَبَّهُ وَيَأْمُرُ فِيهِ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَى فِيهِ عَنْ الْمُنْكَرِ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ كَلَامِهِ الَّذِي يَذْكُرُ فِيهِ خَلْقَهُ وَيَأْمُرُ فِيهِ بِمُبَاحِ أَوْ مَحْظُورٍ، وَإِنَّمَا غَلِطَ مَنْ قَالَ بِالْأَوَّلِ; لِأَنَّهُ نَظَرَ إلَى إحْدَى جِهَتَيْ الْكَلَامِ -وَهِيَ جِهَةُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ بِهِ- وَأَعْرَضَ عَنْ الْجِهَةِ الْأُخْرَى -وَهِيَ جِهَةُ الْمُتَكَلَّمِ فِيهِ- وَكِلَاهُمَا لِلْكَلَامِ بِهِ تَعَلُّقٌ يَحْصُلُ بِهِ التَّفَاضُلُ وَالتَّمَاثُلُ.وَمَنْ أَعَادَ التَّفَاضُلَ إلَى مُجَرَّدِ كَثْرَةِ الثَّوَابِ أَوْ قِلَّتِهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَكُونَ الْكَلَامُ فِي نَفْسِهِ أَفْضَلَ؛ كَانَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ مَنْ جَعَلَ عَمَلَيْنِ مُتَسَاوِيَيْنِ وَثَوَابُ أَحَدِهِمَا أَضْعَافُ ثَوَابِ الْآخَرِ مَعَ أَنَّ الْعَمَلَيْنِ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمَا لَمْ يَخْتَصَّ أَحَدُهُمَا بِمَزِيَّةِ، بَلْ كَدِرْهَمِ وَدِرْهَمٍ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِمَا رَجُلٌ وَاحِدٌ فِي وَقْتٍ وَاحِدٍ وَمَكَانٍ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى اثْنَيْنِ مُتَسَاوِيَيْنِ فِي الِاسْتِحْقَاقِ وَنِيَّتُهُ بِهِمَا وَاحِدَةٌ، وَلَمْ يَتَمَيَّزْ أَحَدُهُمَا عَلَى الْآخَرِ بِفَضِيلَةِ، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ثَوَابُ أَحَدِهِمَا أَضْعَافَ ثَوَابِ الْآخَرِ؟! بَلْ تَفَاضُلُ الثَّوَابِ وَالْعِقَابِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى تَفَاضُلِ الْأَعْمَالِ فِي الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ([6])... وَقَوْلُ مَنْ قَالَ: صِفَاتُ اللَّهِ لَا تَتَفَاضَلُ وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ; قَوْلٌ لَا دَلِيلَ عَلَيْهِ بَلْ هُوَ مَوْرِدُ النِّزَاعِ وَمَنْ الَّذِي جَعَلَ صِفَتَهُ الَّتِي هِيَ الرَّحْمَةُ لَا تَفْضُلُ عَلَى صِفَتِهِ الَّتِي هِيَ الْغَضَبُ، وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إنَّ اللَّهَ كَتَبَ فِي كِتَابٍ مَوْضُوعٍ عِنْدَهُ فَوْقَ الْعَرْشِ: إنَّ رَحْمَتِي تَغْلِبُ غَضَبِي» وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ: «تَسْبِقُ غَضَبِي»([7])..."([8]).والصِّفَاتُ تَتَفَاضَلُ مِنْ وَجْهَيْنِ:أَحَدُهُمَا: أَنَّ بَعْضَ الصِّفَاتِ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ بَعْضٍ، وأن الأحاديث النبوية قد جاءت بالأعظم والأكبر.فعن رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سَمِعَ رَجُلًا يَقُولُ: اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ أَنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ، الْأَحَدُ الصَّمَدُ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ. فَقَالَ: «لَقَدْ سَأَلْتَ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِاسْمِهِ الْأَعْظَمِ»([9]).ففي هذا دليل على أفضلية هذا الاسم على غيره.وثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: «إِنَّ لِلَّهِ تِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ اسْمًا -مِائَةً إِلَّا وَاحِدًا- مَنْ أَحْصَاهَا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ»([10]).وفي هذا دليل عل فضيلة هذه الأسماء على غيرها.وإذا جاز تفاضل أسماء الله تعالى؛ فجواز تفاضل صفاته من باب أولى؛ لأنها مشتقة منها، فما من اسم لله تعالى إلا ويشتق منه صفة([11]).وَالثَّانِي: أَنَّ الصِّفَةَ الْوَاحِدَةَ قَدْ تَتَفَاضَلُ، فَالْأَمْرُ بِمَأْمُورِ يَكُونُ أَكْمَلَ مِنْ الْأَمْرِ بِمَأْمُورِ آخَرَ، وَالرِّضَا عَنْ النَّبِيِّينَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ الرِّضَا عَمَّنْ دُونَهُمْ، وَالرَّحْمَةُ لَهُمْ أَكْمَلُ مِنْ الرَّحْمَةِ لِغَيْرِهِمْ... وَكَمَا أَنَّ أَسْمَاءَهُ وَصِفَاتِهِ مُتَنَوِّعَةٌ، فَهِيَ –أَيْضًا- مُتَفَاضِلَةٌ، كَمَا دَلَّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ وَالسُّنَّةُ وَالْإِجْمَاعُ مَعَ الْعَقْلِ"([12]).ثم قال شيخ الإسلام: "وَفِي الْجُمْلَةِ: فَدَلَالَةُ النُّصُوصِ النَّبَوِيَّةِ([13]) وَالْآثَارِ السَّلَفِيَّةِ وَالْأَحْكَامِ الشَّرْعِيَّةِ وَالْحِجَجِ الْعَقْلِيَّةِ عَلَى أَنَّ كَلَامَ اللَّهِ بَعْضُهُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ بَعْضٍ هُوَ مِنْ الدَّلَالَاتِ الظَّاهِرَةِ الْمَشْهُورَةِ"([14]).ثم لا يتوهمنَّ متوهم أن تفضيل بعض الآيات والسور على بعض يلزم منه نقص المفضول، فلو فاضلنا بين الأنبياء وقلنا: إن محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضلهم، لم يلزم منه نقص المفضول؛ فلأن لا يلزم ذلك في صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى أولى وأولى؛ لأنها في غاية الكمال والتمام والجمال، ولا نقص فيها أصلا([15]).

([1]) ((مجموع الفتاوى)) 9/29.

([2]) ((مجموع الفتاوى)) 9/11.

([3]) ((مجموع الفتاوى)) 9/116.

([4]) سيأتي تخريجه.

([5]) سيأتي تخريجه.

([6]) يرد ابن تيمية رحمه الله بهذا الكلام على بعض من قال بأن التفضيل هنا المقصود به الأجر والثواب، وليس متعلقًا بذات السورة أو الآية؛ مثل: ابن عبد البر كما في ((الاستذكار)) 8/116، وابن حبان كما في ((صحيحه)) 2/75-77، وابن حزم كما في ((الملل والنحل)) 3/6، وابن العربي ((عارضة الأحوذي)) 11/3-4، والنووي ((شرح مسلم)) 6/64، وغيرهم. فقال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى: إن التفاضل في الأجر والثواب يلزم منه التفضيل في نفس السورة أو الآية.

([7]) متفق عليه: رواه البخاري في ((صحيحه)) كتاب التوحيد، برقم (7404)، ومسلم في ((صحيحه)) كتاب التوبة، باب في سعة رحمة الله تعالى وأنها سبقت غضبه، برقم (2751).

([8]) انظر: ((مجموع الفتاوى)) 9/116-118.

([9]) رواه أبو داود في ((سننه)) كتاب الصلاة، باب الدعاء، برقم (1493)، وابن ماجه في ((سننه)) كتاب الدعاء، باب اسم الله الأعظم، برقم (3857)، وصححه الألباني في ((المشكاة)) 2/708.

([10]) متفق عليه: رواه البخاري في ((صحيحه)) كتاب التوحيد، باب إن لله مائة اسم إلا واحدًا، برقم (7392)، ومسلم في ((صحيحه)) كتاب الذكر والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار، باب في أسماء الله تعالى وفضل من أحصاها، برقم (2677).

([11]) ((فضائل القرآن)) ص424، د/ عبد السلام الجار الله.

([12]) انظر: ((مجموع الفتاوى)) 9/118.

([13]) أي: ما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تفضيل بعض السور والآيات على بعض؛ كما سيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى.

([14]) ((مجموع الفتاوى)) 9/35.

([15]) انظر: ((مباحث المفاضلة في العقيدة))، ص91.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نسأل الله التوفيق

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسنت نفع الله بك .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

* الوضع في فضائل سور القرآن*
لقد كثر الوضع في فضائل سور القرآن الكريم؛ حتى انتشرت تلك الموضوعات في كتب الإسلام، سواء كانت هذه الكتب لبعض المحققين الذين ذكروها للتحذير منها، والتنبيه عليها، كما فعل ابن الجوزي في *((**الموضوعات**))*، والشوكاني في *((**الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة**))*، ومن قبله السيوطي في *((**اللآلئ المصنوعة**))* وغيرهم.
أو كانت هذه الكتب لبعض المفسرين غير المحققين؛ كـ*((**تفسير الواحدي**))*، و*((**تفسير الزمخشري**))*، و*((**تفسير البيضاوي**))*.
ومن يذكرها من أجل التنبيه عليها، إما أنه يصرح بذلك؛ أي: يصرح بأنها موضوعة وباطلة. وإما أنه يكتفي بذكر الحديث بسنده؛ ليطلع القارئ على حال رواته؛ سيرًا على القول الشائع: (من أسند فقد أحالك).
*قال ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى:*
"أكثر المحدثين في الأعصار الماضية من سنة مائتين وهلم جرّا إذا ساقوا الحديث بإسناده اعتقدوا أنهم برئوا من عهدته"([1]).
وهو يقصد رحمه الله تعالى بهذا الكلام الرواة النقلة، لا الأئمة النقاد.
*وقال العراقي رحمه الله تعالى:*
"لكن من أبرز إسناده منهم كالأولين فهو أبسط لعذره، إذ أحال ناظره للكشف عن سنده، وإن كان لا يجوز له السكوت عليه، وأما من لم يبرز سنده وأورده بصيغة الجزم؛ فخطؤه أفحش"([2]).
فلما قلَّ المشتغلون بهذا العلم، وقلَّ العالمون به وبأحوال الرواة والأسانيد كثرت هذه الروايات الباطلة، وانتشرت على ألسنة الناس؛ لاسيَّما الخطباء منهم والوعاظ، ومما ساعد على ذلك أيضًا عدم معرفة الناس وجهلهم بمناهج العلماء في كتبهم، حيث إن أكثرهم ظَنَّ أنه بمجرد ورود الحديث في كتاب ما لعالم ما أنه تصحيح لهذا الحديث من ذلك العالم، مع أنه لا يلزم ذلك، بل إنه قد يذكره بإسناده ليبين ضعفه ووهاءه –كما بيَّنا.
ومن ذلك ما قاله الإمام ابن جرير الطبري رحمه الله تعالى في مقدمة كتابه *((**تاريخ الأمم والملوك**))*؛ قال: ما يكن في كتابي هذا من خبر ذكرناه عن بعض الماضين، مما يستنكره قارئه، أو يستشنعه سامعه، من أجل أنه لم يعرف له وجهًا في الصحة، ولا معنى في الحقيقة؛ فليعلم أنه لم يُؤْتَ ذلك من قِبلنا، وإنما أتى من قِبَل بعض ناقليه، وإنما أدينا ذلك على نحو ما أُدِّي إلينا"([3]).
ولذلك فقد روى الطبري في *((**تاريخه**))* عن بعض المتهمين بالكذب والوضع؛ مثل: محمد بن حميد الرازي شيخ الطبري، اتُّهم بالكذب والوضع. ومثل: لوط بن يحيى؛ فإنه مقدوح فيه عند العلماء، قال ابن معين: ليس بثقة. وقال أبو حاتم: متروك الحديث([4]). وقال الذهبي: إخباري تالف.
فيكتفي الطبري –عليه رحمة الله تبارك وتعالى- بنسبة الأخبار التي جاءته عن هؤلاء وأمثالهم إليهم؛ ليتبين للناظر حال الرواية.

([1]) *((**لسان الميزان**))* في ترجمة الإمام الطبراني صاحب المعاجم الثلاثة.

([2]) *((**التبصرة**))* 1/72

([3]) *((**تاريخ الأمم والملوك**))* 1/52.

([4]) *((**الجرح والتعديل**))* لابن أبي حاتم 7/182

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*السبب في كثرة الوضع في فضائل سور القرآن:*

السبب في ذلك أن بعض الجُهَّال ممن ينسبون إلى الزهد والورع –وهم إلى الكذب والافتراء أقرب- قاموا بتلفيق واختلاق هذه الأحاديث من قِبَلِهم؛ لترغيب الناس في القرآن وتلاوته والعناية به.
ويتضح لنا هذا من هذه القصة التي ذكرها الخطيب البغدادي –رحمه الله تعالى- في *((**الكفاية**))* بإسناده عن محمود بن غيلان قال: "سمعت المؤمل ذُكر عنده الحديث الذي يُروى عن أُبَيٍّ عن النبي صلىى الله عليه وسلم في فضل القرآن. فقال: لقد حدثني رجل ثقة –سماه- قال: حدثني رجل ثقة –سماه- قال: أتيت المدائن فلقيت الرجل الذي يروي هذا الحديث، فقلت له: حدثني؛ فإني أريد أن آتي البصرة. فقال: هذا الرجل الذي سمعناه منه هو بواسط في أصحاب القصب. قال: فأتيت واسطًا فلقيت الشيخ فقلت: إني كنت بالمدائن فدلني عليك الشيخ، وإني أريد أن آتي البصرة. قال: إن هذا الذي سمعت منه هو بالكلاء. فأتيت البصرة فلقيت الشيخ بالكلاء فقلت له: حدثني فإني أريد أن آتي عبادان. فقال: إن الشيخ الذي سمعناه منه هو بعبادان. فأتيت عبادان فلقيت الشيخ فقلت له: اتق الله، ما حال هذا الحديث؟ أتيت المدائن فقصصت عليه، ثم واسطا ثم البصرة فدللت عليك، وما ظننت إلا أن هؤلاء كلهم قد ماتوا، فأخبرني بقصة هذا الحديث. فقال: إنا اجتمعنا هنا فرأينا الناس قد رغبوا عن القرآن وزهدوا فيه، وأخذوا في هذه الأحاديث([1])؛ فقعدنا فوضعنا لهم هذه الفضائل حتى يرغبوا فيه"([2]).
وحديث أُبي المذكور في هذه القصة قد أجمع علماء الحديث على بطلانه ونكارته.
قال ابن المبارك: أظن الزنادقة وضعته([3]).
*قال النووي في* *((**التقريب**))**:*
"ومن الموضوع الحديث المروي عن أُبَيِّ بن كعب في فضل القرآن سورة سورة، وقد أخطأ من ذكره من المفسرين"([4]).
ومن الموضوع أيضا في فضائل القرآن سورة سورة ما نبَّه عليه السيوطي رحمه الله تعالى في *((**التدريب**))*؛ قال: "*تنبيهات:* من الباطل أيضا في فضائل القرآن سورة سورة حديث ابن عباس، وضعه ميسرة، وحديث أبي أمامة الباهلي، أورده الديلمي من طريق سلام بن سليم المدائني، عن هارون بن كثير عن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه عنه"([5]).

([1]) أي: اشتغلوا بحفظ الأحاديث وروايتها عن كثرة قراءة القرآن.

([2]) *((**الكفاية**))* ص567-568.

([3]) *((**الفوائد المجموعة**))* ص296.

([4]) *((**تدريب الراوي**))* 1/488.

([5]) *((**تدريب الراوي**))* 1/489.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ومن أمثلة الموضوع* *في فضائل السور أيضا:*
ما رُوي عن علي رضي الله عنه: *«من سمع سورة يس عدلت له عشرين دينارا في سبيل الله، ومن قرأها عدت له عشرين حجة، ومن كتبها وشربها أَدْخلت جوفه ألف يقين، وألف نور، وألف بركة، وألف رحمة، وألف رزق، ونزعت منه كل بخل»*.
وحديث: *«سورة يس تُدعى في التوراة المعمَّة»*، قيل: يا رسول الله، وما المعمة؟ قال: *«تعم صاحبها بخير الدنيا والآخرة، وتكابد عنه بلوى الدنيا، وتدفع أهاويل الآخرة»*.
وحديث: *«من قرأ يس في ليلة أصبح مغفورًا له، ومن قرأ الدخان في ليلة أصبح مغفورًا له»*.
وحديث: *«من قرأ: (قل هو الله أحد)**(الإخلاص: ١)** على طهارة مائة مرة تطهره للصلاة، يبدأ بفاتحة الكتاب؛ كتب له بكل حرف عشر حسنات، ومحي عنه عشر سيئات، ورفع عشر درجات، وبني له مائة قصر في الجنة»*.
وحديث: *«من قرأ: (قل هو الله أحد)* *(الإخلاص: ١)** مائتي مرة؛ كتب الله له ألفًا وخمسمائة حسنة إلا أن يكون عليه دَين»*.
وحديث: *«من قرأ سورة الواقعة كل ليلة لم تصبه فاقة أبدًا، ومن قرأ في كل ليلة: (لا أقسم بيوم القيامة)**(القيامة: ١)**؛ لقي الله يوم القيامة ووجه في صورة القمر ليلة البدر»*.
وحديث: *«من قرأ سورة الواقعة وتعلمها لم يكتب من الغافلين، ولم يفتقر هو وأهل بيته، ومن قرأ: (والفجر وليال عشر)**(الفجر: ١ – ٢)** في ليالٍ عشر غُفر له»*.
وحديث: *«إني فرضت على أمتي قراءة سورة يس كل ليلة؛ فمن داوم على قراءتها كل ليلة، ثم مات، مات شهيدًا»*.
وحديث: *«من قرأ آية الكرسي على أثر وضوئه، أعطاه الله ثواب أربعين عامًا، ورفع له أربعين درجة، وزوجه أربعين حوراء»*.
وحديث: *«من قرأ:(شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة . . .)**(آل عمران: ١٨)** إلى قوله: (فإن الله سريع الحساب)**(آل عمران: ١٩)** عند منامه؛ خلق الله منه سبعين ألف ملك يستغفرون له إلى يوم القيامة»*.

وحديث: *«إن لكل* *نبي نسبا، ونسبي: (قل هو الله أحد)**(الإخلاص: ١)**»*.
وحديث: *«من قرأ آية الكرسي، وكتبها بزعفران على راحة كفه اليسرى بيديه اليمنى سبع مرات، ويلحسها بلسانه؛ لم ينسَ أبدًا»*([1]).
وهذا قليل من كثير، وغيض من فيض مما وُضع وكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الباب.
فليحذر كل مسلم، وليتنبه لمثل هذا، وليرجع لما صححه علماء الحديث –عليهم رحمة الله تبارك وتعالى- ولا يغتر بكل ما وُجد في الكتب.

([1]) انظر جميع هذه الأحاديث في *((**الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة**))* للشوكاني رحمه رحمه الله تعالى، باب: فضائل القرآن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*حكم رواية الموضوع:                                                                                                        من يروي الموضوع لا يخرج عن ثلاثة أحوال: إما أنه يذكره منبِّهًا عليه، محذرًا منه، أو من واضعه. وإما أنه يذكره جاهلًا بحاله غير عالم به. وإما أنه يرويه ويذكره متعمدًا لذلك، قاصدًا الكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.*فأما الأول: فجائز، بل يجب على كل مشتغل بهذا العلم عالم به التنبيه على هذه الموضوعات والتحذير منها، وكم ألف العلماء قديمًا وحديثًا مؤلفاتٍ تضم هذه الموضوعات، وتحويها للتحذير منها، والتنصيص على أنها موضوعة مكذوبة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وأما الثاني: فقد يُعذر بجهله؛ إن لم يكن مقصرًا في التعلم، أو كان ممن يغلب عليه الجهل وعدم المقدرة على تناول العلم وفهمه؛ إذ (لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها) (البقرة: ٢٨٦).
وأما الثالث: فهو المعني بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«مَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ مُتَعَمِّدًا فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَدَهُ مِنْ النَّارِ»*([1]).
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«مَنْ حَدَّثَ عَنِّي بِحَدِيثٍ يُرَى أَنَّهُ كَذِبٌ فَهُوَ أَحَدُ الْكَاذِبِينَ»*([2]).
قال ابن حبان رحمه الله تعالى: "في هذا الخبر دليل على صحة ما ذكرنا أن المحدث إذا روى ما لم يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مما تُقُوِّل عليه، وهو يعلم ذلك يكون كأحد الكذابين، على أن ظاهر الخبر ما هو أشد، وذاك أنه قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«مَنْ رَوَى عَنِّي حَدِيْثًا وَهُوَ يُرَى أَنَّهُ كَذِبٌ»*، ولم يقل: إنه يتيقن أنه كذب([3]).
*وقال الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله تعالى:*
"يجب على المحدث ألا يروي شيئًا من الأخبار المصنوعة، والأحاديث الباطلة الموضوعة؛ فمن فعل ذلك باء بالإثم المبين، ودخل في جملة الكذابين، كما أخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن روى حديثًا موضوعًا على سبيل البيان لحال واضعه، والاستشهاد على عظيم ما جاء به، والتعجب منه والتنفير عنه، يساغ له ذلك، وكان بمثابة إظهار جرح الشاهد في الحاجة إلى كشفه والإبانة عنه"([4]).
*وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى:*
"وكفى بهذه الجملة وعيدًا شديدًا في حق من روى الحديث فيظن أنه كذب، فضلًا عن أن يتحقق ذلك ولا يبينه؛ لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل المحدث بذلك مشاركا لكاذبه في وضعه"([5]).
وفي *((**التدريب**))*: "وتحرم روايته مع العلم به([6]) في أي معنى كان... سواء الأحكام والقصص والترغيب وغيرها، إلا مبينا: أي: مقرونا ببيان وضعه؛ لحديث مسلم: *«مَنْ حَدَّثَ عَنِّي بِحَدِيْثٍ يرَى أَنَّهُ كَذِبٌ فَهُوَ أَحَدُ الْكَذَّابِيْنَ  »*"([7])

([1]) متفق عليه: رواه البخاري في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب العلم، باب إثم من كذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، برقم (110)، ومسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* المقدمة، باب تغليظ الكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، برقم (3).
([2]) رواه مسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* المقدمة.
*قال النووي رحمه الله تعالى:* قَالَ الْقَاضِي عِيَاضٌ: الرِّوَايَة فِيهِ عِنْدنَا الْكَاذِبِينَ عَلَى الْجَمْع، وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ّ فِي كِتَابِهِ *((**الْمُسْتَخْرَجِ عَلَى صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ**))* حَدِيثُ سَمُرَةَ: *«الْكَاذِبَيْنِ  »* بِفَتْحِ الْبَاءِ وَكَسْرِ النُّونِ عَلَى التَّثْنِيَة، وَاحْتَجَّ بِهِ عَلَى أَنَّ الرَّاوِي لَهُ يُشَارِك الْبَادِئَ بِهَذَا الْكَذِب...
وَذَكَرَ بَعْض الْأَئِمَّة جَوَاز فَتْح الْيَاء فِي *«يُرَى»* وَهُوَ ظَاهِرٌ حَسَنٌ، فَأَمَّا مَنْ ضَمَّ الْيَاء فَمَعْنَاهُ يَظُنُّ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ فَتَحَهَا فَظَاهِرٌ وَمَعْنَاهُ وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُ. وَيَجُوز أَنْ يَكُون بِمَعْنَى يَظُنُّ أَيْضًا...
وَقُيِّدَ بِذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُ; لَا يَأْثَم إِلَّا بِرِوَايَتِهِ مَا يَعْلَمهُ أَوْ يَظُنّهُ كَذِبًا، أَمَّا مَا لَا يَعْلَمهُ وَلَا يَظُنّهُ فَلَا إِثْم عَلَيْهِ فِي رِوَايَته وَإِنْ ظَنَّهُ غَيْرُهُ كَذِبًا، أَوْ عَلِمَهُ" *((**المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن حجاج**))* للنووي، ص94-95 بتصرف.

([3]) *((**المجروحين**))* 1/16-17 المقدمة.

([4]) *((**الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع**))* 2/98-99.

([5]) *((**النكت**))* 2/739.

([6]) أي: بوضعه.

([7]) *((**تدريب الراوي**))* 1/461.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضائل سورة أم القرآن*
*وصحَّ في فضلها عشرة أحاديث:*

*الحديث الأول:*

*(قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى)*: حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عُمَرَ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ، عَنِ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ: عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: (*الحمد لله رب العالمين)**(الفاتحة: 2**)* *أُمُّ الْقُرْآنِ، وَأُمُّ الْكِتَابِ، وَالسَّبْعُ الْمَثَانِي»*([1]).
*الحديث الثاني:*

*(قال الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ، عَنْ الْعَلَاءِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم خَرَجَ عَلَى أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«يَا أُبَيُّ»* وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي، فَالْتَفَتَ أُبَيٌّ وَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ وَصَلَّى أُبَيٌّ فَخَفَّفَ، ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ. فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«وَعَلَيْكَ السَّلَامُ، مَا مَنَعَكَ يَا أُبَيُّ أَنْ تُجِيبَنِي إِذْ دَعَوْتُكَ؟»* فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، إِنِّي كُنْتُ فِي الصَّلَاةِ. قَالَ: *«أَفَلَمْ تَجِدْ فِيمَا أَوْحَى اللَّهُ إِلَيَّ أَنْ (يا أيها الذين آمنوا استجيبوا لله وللرسول إذا دعاكم لما يحييكم)* *(الأنفال: 24)**؟»* قَالَ: بَلَى، وَلَا أَعُودُ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ. قَالَ: *«أَتُحِبُّ أَنْ أُعَلِّمَكَ سُورَةً لَمْ يَنْزِلْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَلَا فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ وَلَا فِي الزَّبُورِ وَلَا فِي الْفُرْقَانِ مِثْلُهَا؟»* قَالَ: نَعَمْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ. قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«كَيْفَ تَقْرَأُ فِي الصَّلَاةِ؟»* قَالَ: فَقَرَأَ أُمَّ الْقُرْآنِ. فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ، مَا أُنْزِلَتْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَلَا فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ وَلَا فِي الزَّبُورِ وَلَا فِي الْفُرْقَانِ مِثْلُهَا، وَإِنَّهَا سَبْعٌ مِنْ الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآنُ الْعَظِيمُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيتُهُ»*([2]).

([1]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه أحمد (9789)، 2/488، والإسناد المذكور رجاله ثقات، وإسماعيل بن عمر هو الواسطيُّ، ثقة يُغرب، كما في *((**التقريب**))*، وقال أبو حاتم: صدوق. وقد تُوبع؛ تابعه: عيسى بن يونس عن ابن أبي ذئب بالإسناد المذكور، أخرجه أبو داود (1457)، وتابعه أيضا: أبو علي الحنفي عبيد الله بن عبد المجيد، عن ابن أبي ذئب أيضًا، بنفس الإسناد، أخرجه الترمذي (3124)، وقال: هذا حديث حسن صحيح، وتابعه غيرهما، وصححه الألباني في *((**صحيح الجامع**))* (3184)، والحديث عند البخاري (4704)، بلفظ: *«أُمُّ الْقُرْآنِ هِيَ السَّبْعُ الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآنُ الْعَظِيمُ»*.
وأم الشيء: أصله، وسميت الفاتحة أم القرآن؛ لأنها أصل القرآن. وقيل: لأنها متقدمة؛ كأنها تؤمُّه. وقيل: سميت أم القرآن لاشتمالها على المعاني التي في القرآن من الثناء على الله تعالى، والتعبد بالأمر والنهي والوعد والوعيد، وعلى ما فيها من ذكر الذات والصفات والفعل، واشتمالها على ذكر المبدأ والمعاد والمعاش.
وسميت مثاني؛ قيل: لأنها تثنَّى في كل ركعة؛ أي: تُعاد. وقيل: لأنها يُثنَى بها على الله تعالى *((**فتح**))*.

([2]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه الترمذي (2878، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب ما جاء في فضل فاتحة الكتاب، وقال: هذا حديث حسن صحيح، وفي الباب عن أنس بن مالك، وفيه عن أبي سعيد بن المعلى، وأحمد (9334، 2/412، وابن خزيمة في *((**صحيحه**))* (861) 2/37، كتاب الصلاة، باب ذكر الكلام في الصلاة...، والنسائي في *((**الكبرى**))* (11205) 6/351، وصححه الألباني في *((**المشكاة**))* (2142) التحقيق الثاني، *((**التعليق الرغيب**))* 2/216.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الثالث:*

*(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا مُسَدَّدٌ، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى، عَنْ شُعْبَةَ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي خُبَيْبُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ، عَنْ حَفْصِ بْنِ عَاصِمٍ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُعَلَّى قَالَ: كُنْتُ أُصَلِّي فِي الْمَسْجِدِ، فَدَعَانِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَلَمْ أُجِبْهُ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، إِنِّي كُنْتُ أُصَلِّي. فَقَالَ: *«أَلَمْ يَقُلْ اللَّهُ: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا استجيبوا لله وللرسول إذا دعاكم لما يحييكم)* *(الأنفال: 24**)**؟»* ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: *«لَأُعَلِّمَنَّ  كَ سُورَةً هِيَ أَعْظَمُ السُّوَرِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَخْرُجَ مِنْ الْمَسْجِدِ»* ثُمَّ أَخَذَ بِيَدِي، فَلَمَّا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ قُلْتُ لَهُ: أَلَمْ تَقُلْ: *«لَأُعَلِّمَنَّ  كَ سُورَةً هِيَ أَعْظَمُ سُورَةٍ فِي الْقُرْآنِ»*؟ قَالَ: (الحمد لله رب العالمين)*(الفاتحة: 2**)**؛** هِيَ السَّبْعُ الْمَثَانِي، وَالْقُرْآنُ الْعَظِيمُ الَّذِي أُوتِيتُهُ»*([1]).

([1]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه البخاري (4474)، كتاب التفسير، باب ما جاء في فاتحة الكتاب، وأبو داود (1458)، كتاب الصلاة، باب فاتحة الكتاب، وابن ماجه (3785)، كتاب الأدب، باب ثواب القرآن، وأحمد (15768)، 3/450، والدارمي (1492)، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب فضل فاتحة الكتاب.
*((**قلت**))*: تشبه هذه القصة ما وقع لأُبَيٍّ في الحديث السابق. قال ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى: وَجَمَعَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ بِأَنَّ الْقِصَّة وَقَعَتْ لِأُبَيِّ بْن كَعْب وَلِأَبِي سَعِيد بْن الْمُعَلَّى وَيَتَعَيَّن الْمَصِير إِلَى ذَلِكَ لِاخْتِلَافِ مَخْرَج الْحَدِيثَيْنِ وَاخْتِلَاف سِيَاقهمَا *((**فتح الباري**))* 8/7.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الرابع:*

*(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله)*: وَحَدَّثَنَاه إِسْحَقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْحَنْظَلِيُّ، أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ، عَنْ الْعَلَاءِ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ: عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: *«مَنْ صَلَّى صَلَاةً لَمْ يَقْرَأْ فِيهَا بِأُمِّ الْقُرْآنِ فَهِيَ خِدَاجٌ**([1])** –ثَلَاثًا- غَيْرُ تَمَامٍ»* فَقِيلَ لِأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ: إِنَّا نَكُونُ وَرَاءَ الْإِمَامِ؟ فَقَالَ: اقْرَأْ بِهَا فِي نَفْسِكَ، فَإِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: *«قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: قَسَمْتُ الصَّلَاةَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ عَبْدِي نِصْفَيْنِ، وَلِعَبْدِي مَا سَأَلَ، فَإِذَا قَالَ الْعَبْدُ: (الحمد لله رب العالمين)* *(الفاتحة: 2)**. قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: حَمِدَنِي عَبْدِي. وَإِذَا قَالَ: (الرحمن الرحيم)* *(الفاتحة: 3)**.** قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: أَثْنَى عَلَيَّ عَبْدِي. وَإِذَا قَالَ: (مالك يوم الدين)* *(الفاتحة: 4)**.** قَالَ: مَجَّدَنِي عَبْدِي -وَقَالَ مَرَّةً: فَوَّضَ إِلَيَّ عَبْدِي- فَإِذَا قَالَ: (إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين) (* *(الفاتحة: 5)**.** قَالَ: هَذَا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ عَبْدِي وَلِعَبْدِي مَا سَأَلَ. فَإِذَا قَالَ:(اهدنا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين)* *(الفاتحة: 6 - 7)**.** قَالَ: هَذَا لِعَبْدِي وَلِعَبْدِي مَا سَأَلَ»*([2]).

([1]) الخداج: النقصان.

([2]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه مسلم (395)، كتاب الصلاة، باب وجوب قراءة الفاتحة في كل ركعة، وأبو داود (821) كتاب الصلاة، باب من ترك القراءة في صلاته بفاتحة الكتاب، والنسائي (909)، كتاب الصلاة، باب ترك قراءة (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)(الفاتحة: 1) في فاتحة الكتاب، وأحمد 2/460.
قال النووي رحمه الله تعالى: قَوْله سُبْحَانه وَتَعَالَى: *«قَسَمْت الصَّلَاة بَيْنِي وَبَيْن عَبْدِي نِصْفَيْنِ»* قَالَ الْعُلَمَاء: الْمُرَاد بِالصَّلَاةِ هُنَا الْفَاتِحَة؛ سُمِّيَتْ بِذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهَا لَا تَصِحّ إِلَّا بِهَا؛ كَقَوْلِهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«الْحَجّ عَرَفَة»* *((**المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن حجاج**))* 2/297.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الخامس:*

*(قال الإمام النسائي رحمه الله تعالى)*: أَخْبَرَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْكَرِيمِ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ الْمُغِيرَةِ، عَنْ ثَابِتٍ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي مَسِيرٍ لَهُ، فَنَزَلَ وَنَزَلَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى جَانِبِهِ، فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَيْهِ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: *«أَلَا أُخْبِرُكُ بِأَفْضَلِ الْقُرْآنِ؟»* قَالَ: فَتَلَا عَلَيْهِ: (الحمد لله رب العالمين) (الفاتحة: 2)([1]).

([1]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه النسائي في *((**السنن الكبرى**))* (36)، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب فضل فاتحة الكتاب، وفي *((**اليوم والليلة**))* (723)، وابن حبان (1713)، والحاكم 1/560، والبيهقي في *((**الشعب**))* (5144)، والضياء في *((**المختارة**))* (1718، 1719، 1720)، وصححه الألباني في *((**الصحيحة**))* (1499)، والحويني في تحقيقه لـ*((**تفسير ابن كثير**))* 1/381.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث السادس:*

*(قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى)*: حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا هَاشِمٌ -يَعْنِي ابْنَ الْبَرِيدِ- قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَقِيلٍ، عَنْ ابْنِ جَابِرٍ([1]) قَالَ: انْتَهَيْتُ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَقَدْ أَهْرَاقَ الْمَاءَ، فَقُلْتُ: السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ. فَلَمْ يَرُدَّ عَلَيَّ! فَقُلْتُ: السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ. فَلَمْ يَرُدَّ عَلَيَّ! فَقُلْتُ: السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ. فَلَمْ يَرُدَّ عَلَيَّ! فَانْطَلَقَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَمْشِي وَأَنَا خَلْفَهُ حَتَّى دَخَلَ عَلَى رَحْلِهِ وَدَخَلْتُ أَنَا الْمَسْجِدَ، فَجَلَسْتُ كَئِيبًا حَزِينًا، فَخَرَجَ عَلَيَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَدْ تَطَهَّرَ فَقَالَ: *«عَلَيْكَ السَّلَامُ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ، وَعَلَيْكَ السَّلَامُ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ، وَعَلَيْكَ السَّلَامُ وَرَحْمَةُ»* اللَّهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ: *«أَلَا أُخْبِرُكَ يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ جَابِرٍ بِخَيْرِ سُورَةٍ فِي الْقُرْآنِ؟»* قُلْتُ: بَلَى يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ. قَالَ: *«اقْرَأْ: (الحمد لله رب العالمين)* *(الفاتحة: 2)** حَتَّى تَخْتِمَهَا»*([2]).

([1]) هو عبد الله بن جابر؛ قيل: هو البياضي، وقيل: العبدي، ولعلَّ الصواب الأول؛ فإن ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى ذكر في *((**الإصابة**))* 2/1019، هذا الحديث في ترجمة البياضي دون العبدي، وهذا ما استصوبه الحويني في تحقيق *((**تفسير ابن كثير**))* 1/383، والله أعلم.

([2]) *((**إسناده جيد**))* أخرجه أحمد (17633) 4/177، والسند المذكور رجاله ثقات، غير عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل، ضعفه ابن معين وابن المديني، وقال الترمذي: صدوق. وقال البخاري: كان أحمد وإسحاق والحميدي يحتجون بحديث ابن عقيل، وقال: هو مقارب الحديث.
ومحمد بن عُبيد –بضم العين- هو ابن أبي أمية الطنافسيُّ، وثقه النسائي، والدراقطني، وقال الحافظ في *((**التقريب**))* (511): ثقة يحفظ، وروى عنه: أحمد، وإسحاق بن راهويه، ويحيى بن معين، وغيرهم.
وهاشم بن البريد –بفتح الموحدة وكسر الراء- قال أحمد: لا بأس به، وقال ابن معين: ثقة، قال ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى في *((**التفسير**))* 1/383: هذا إسناد جيد،
وابن عقيل هذا يحتج به الأئمة الكبار. اهـ.
*((**قلت**))*: وعلى هذا فأقل أحواله أن تُقبل منه هذه الأحاديث التي هي في الفضائل والرقاق والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث السابع:**(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله تعالى)*: حَدَّثَنَا حَسَنُ بْنُ الرَّبِيعِ وَأَحْمَدُ بْنُ جَوَّاسٍ الْحَنْفِيُّ قَالَا: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْأَحْوَصِ، عَنْ عَمَّارِ بْنِ رُزَيْقٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عِيسَى، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ، عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا جِبْرِيلُ قَاعِدٌ عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم سَمِعَ نَقِيضًا([1]) مِنْ فَوْقِهِ، فَرَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ فَقَالَ: *«هَذَا بَابٌ مِنْ السَّمَاءِ فُتِحَ الْيَوْمَ، لَمْ يُفْتَحْ قَطُّ إِلَّا الْيَوْمَ، فَنَزَلَ مِنْهُ مَلَكٌ فَقَالَ: هَذَا مَلَكٌ نَزَلَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ لَمْ يَنْزِلْ قَطُّ إِلَّا الْيَوْمَ، فَسَلَّمَ وَقَالَ: أَبْشِرْ بِنُورَيْنِ أُوتِيتَهُمَا لَمْ يُؤْتَهُمَا نَبِيٌّ قَبْلَكَ: فَاتِحَةُ الْكِتَابِ وَخَوَاتِيمُ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ، لَنْ تَقْرَأَ بِحَرْفٍ مِنْهُمَا إِلَّا أُعْطِيتَهُ»*([2]).

([1]) النقيض: صوت كصوت الباب إذا فُتح.

([2]) *((**صحيح**))* رواه مسلم في كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب فضل الفاتحة وخواتيم سورة البقرة، برقم (806).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الثامن:**(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو النُّعْمَانِ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَوَانَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي بِشْرٍ، عَنْ أَبِي الْمُتَوَكِّلِ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: انْطَلَقَ نَفَرٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي سَفْرَةٍ سَافَرُوهَا، حَتَّى نَزَلُوا عَلَى حَيٍّ مِنْ أَحْيَاءِ الْعَرَبِ، فَاسْتَضَافُوهُ  مْ فَأَبَوْا أَنْ يُضَيِّفُوهُمْ، فَلُدِغَ سَيِّدُ ذَلِكَ الْحَيِّ، فَسَعَوْا لَهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ لَا يَنْفَعُهُ شَيْءٌ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: لَوْ أَتَيْتُمْ هَؤُلَاءِ الرَّهْطَ الَّذِينَ نَزَلُوا لَعَلَّهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ عِنْدَ بَعْضِهِمْ شَيْءٌ! فَأَتَوْهُمْ فَقَالُوا: يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّهْطُ، إِنَّ سَيِّدَنَا لُدِغَ وَسَعَيْنَا لَهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ لَا يَنْفَعُهُ، فَهَلْ عِنْدَ أَحَدٍ مِنْكُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ؟ فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: نَعَمْ، وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لَأَرْقِي، وَلَكِنْ وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ اسْتَضَفْنَاكُم  ْ فَلَمْ تُضَيِّفُونَا، فَمَا أَنَا بِرَاقٍ لَكُمْ حَتَّى تَجْعَلُوا لَنَا جُعْلًا. فَصَالَحُوهُمْ عَلَى قَطِيعٍ مِنْ الْغَنَمِ، فَانْطَلَقَ يَتْفِلُ عَلَيْهِ وَيَقْرَأُ: (الحمد لله رب العالمين) (الفاتحة: ٢) فَكَأَنَّمَا نُشِطَ مِنْ عِقَالٍ([1])، فَانْطَلَقَ يَمْشِي وَمَا بِهِ قَلَبَةٌ([2])، قَالَ: فَأَوْفَوْهُمْ جُعْلَهُمْ الَّذِي صَالَحُوهُمْ عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: اقْسِمُوا. فَقَالَ الَّذِي رَقَى: لَا تَفْعَلُوا حَتَّى نَأْتِيَ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَنَذْكُرَ لَهُ الَّذِي كَانَ، فَنَنْظُرَ مَا يَأْمُرُنَا. فَقَدِمُوا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَذَكَرُوا لَهُ فَقَالَ: *«وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ أَنَّهَا رُقْيَةٌ؟»* ثُمَّ قَالَ: *«قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ، اقْسِمُوا وَاضْرِبُوا لِي مَعَكُمْ سَهْمًا»* فَضَحِكَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ([3]).

([1]) العقال: الحبل الذي تُربط به الدابة.

([2]) قلبة: أي علة، وقيل للعلة: قلبة؛ لأن الذي تصيبه يقلب من جنب إلى جنب ليعلم موضع الداء.

([3])* ((**متفق عليه**))* رواه البخاري في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب الإجارة، باب ما يعطى في الرقية على أحياء العرب...، برقم (2276)، وكتاب الطب، باب النفث في الرقية، برقم (5749)، ومسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب السلام، باب جواز أخذ الأجرة على الرقية بالقرآن والأذكار، برقم (2201).
وقد روى البخاري نحوه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه رقم (5737). قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في *((**فتح الباري**))* 10/210: حديث ابن عباس، وحديث أبي سعيد في قصة واحدة. اهـ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث التاسع:**(قال الإمام أبو داود رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا مُسَدَّدٌ، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى، عَنْ زَكَرِيَّا قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي عَامِرٌ، عَنْ خَارِجَةَ بْنِ الصَّلْتِ التَّمِيمِيِّ، عَنْ عَمِّهِ: أَنَّهُ أَتَى رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَسْلَمَ، ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ رَاجِعًا مِنْ عِنْدِهِ، فَمَرَّ عَلَى قَوْمٍ عِنْدَهُمْ رَجُلٌ مَجْنُونٌ مُوثَقٌ بِالْحَدِيدِ؛ فَقَالَ أَهْلُهُ: إِنَّا حُدِّثْنَا أَنَّ صَاحِبَكُمْ هَذَا قَدْ جَاءَ بِخَيْرٍ، فَهَلْ عِنْدَكَ شَيْءٌ تُدَاوِيهِ؟ فَرَقَيْتُهُ بِفَاتِحَةِ الْكِتَابِ فَبَرَأَ، فَأَعْطَوْنِي مِائَةَ شَاةٍ، فَأَتَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ فَقَالَ: *«هَلْ إِلَّا هَذَا؟»* -وَقَالَ مُسَدَّدٌ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ: *«هَلْ قُلْتَ غَيْرَ هَذَا؟»*- قُلْتُ: لَا. قَالَ: *«خُذْهَا فَلَعَمْرِي لَمَنْ أَكَلَ بِرُقْيَةِ بَاطِلٍ، لَقَدْ أَكَلْتَ بِرُقْيَةِ حَقٍّ»*([1]).
*الحديث العاشر:**(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله تعالى)*: حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ، وَقُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ، وَأَبُو كَامِلٍ الْجَحْدَرِيُّ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ الْأُمَوِيُّ -وَاللَّفْظُ لِأَبِي كَامِلٍ- قَالُوا: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَوَانَةَ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ، عَنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ، عَنْ حِطَّانَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الرَّقَاشِيِّ قَالَ: صَلَّيْتُ مَعَ أَبِي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيِّ صَلَاةً، فَلَمَّا كَانَ عِنْدَ الْقَعْدَةِ قَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ: أُقِرَّتْ الصَّلَاةُ بِالْبِرِّ وَالزَّكَاةِ. قَالَ: فَلَمَّا قَضَى أَبُو مُوسَى الصَّلَاةَ وَسَلَّمَ انْصَرَفَ فَقَالَ: أَيُّكُمْ الْقَائِلُ كَلِمَةَ كَذَا وَكَذَا؟ قَالَ: فَأَرَمَّ([2]) الْقَوْمُ ثُمَّ قَالَ: أَيُّكُمْ الْقَائِلُ كَلِمَةَ كَذَا وَكَذَا؟ فَأَرَمَّ الْقَوْمُ فَقَالَ: لَعَلَّكَ يَا حِطَّانُ قُلْتَهَا؟ قَالَ: مَا قُلْتُهَا، وَلَقَدْ رَهِبْتُ أَنْ تَبْكَعَنِي([3]) بِهَا، فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ: أَنَا قُلْتُهَا وَلَمْ أُرِدْ بِهَا إِلَّا الْخَيْرَ. فَقَالَ أَبُو مُوسَى: أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ فِي صَلَاتِكُمْ؟ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم خَطَبَنَا فَبَيَّنَ لَنَا سُنَّتَنَا وَعَلَّمَنَا صَلَاتَنَا؛ فَقَالَ: *«إِذَا صَلَّيْتُمْ فَأَقِيمُوا صُفُوفَكُمْ، ثُمَّ لْيَؤُمَّكُمْ أَحَدُكُمْ، فَإِذَا كَبَّرَ فَكَبِّرُوا، وَإِذْ قَالَ:*  (ولا الضالين) *(الفاتحة: ٧**)** فَقُولُوا: آمِينَ؛ يُجِبْكُمْ اللَّهُ...»*([4]).

([1]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه أبو داود (3896)، كتاب الطب، باب كيف الرقى؟، وأحمد 5/210، وصححه الألباني في *((**الصحيحة**))* (2027).

([2]) أرم: سكت.

([3]) التبكيع: الزجر والتوبيخ.

([4]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه مسلم (404)، كتاب الصلاة، باب التشهد في الصلاة، وأبو داود (972)، كتاب الصلاة، باب التشهد في الصلاة، والنسائي (830)، كتاب الإمامة، باب مبادرة الإمام، وأحمد 4/401 في حديث طويل في صفة الصلاة، ذكرتُ منه الشاهد فقط.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضائل سورة البقرة*
*وصح في فضلها أربعة عشر حديثًا:*

*الحديث الأول:*

*(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله تعالى)*: حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا يَعْقُوبُ -وَهُوَ ابْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْقَارِيُّ- عَنْ سُهَيْلٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: *«لَا تَجْعَلُوا بُيُوتَكُمْ مَقَابِرَ، إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَنْفِرُ مِنْ الْبَيْتِ الَّذِي تُقْرَأُ فِيهِ سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ»*([1]).
*الحديث الثاني:*

*(قال الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله تعالى)*: حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْحُلْوَانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْحَمِيدِ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ، عَنْ سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ، عَنْ عَطَاءٍ -مَوْلَى أَبِي أَحْمَدَ-، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: بَعَثَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم بَعْثًا وَهُمْ ذُو عَدَدٍ، فَاسْتَقْرَأَهُ  مْ، فَاسْتَقْرَأَ كُلَّ رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ مَا مَعَهُ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ، فَأَتَى عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ أَحْدَثِهِمْ سِنًّا فَقَالَ: *«مَا مَعَكَ يَا فُلَانُ؟»* قَالَ: مَعِي كَذَا وَكَذَا وَسُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ. قَالَ: *«أَمَعَكَ سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ؟»* فَقَالَ: نَعَمْ. قَالَ: *«فَاذْهَبْ، فَأَنْتَ أَمِيرُهُمْ»*. فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَشْرَافِهِمْ: وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا مَنَعَنِي أَنْ أَتَعَلَّمَ سُورَةَ الْبَقَرَةِ إِلَّا خَشْيَةَ أَلَّا أَقُومَ بِهَا. فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«تَعَلَّمُوا الْقُرْآنَ وَاقْرَءُوهُ؛ فَإِنَّ مَثَلَ الْقُرْآنِ لِمَنْ تَعَلَّمَهُ فَقَرَأَهُ وَقَامَ بِهِ كَمَثَلِ جِرَابٍ مَحْشُوٍّ مِسْكًا يَفُوحُ رِيحُهُ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ، وَمَثَلُ مَنْ تَعَلَّمَهُ فَيَرْقُدُ وَهُوَ فِي جَوْفِهِ كَمَثَلِ جِرَابٍ وُكِئَ عَلَى مِسْكٍ»*([2]).

([1])* ((**صحيح**))* رواه مسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب استحباب صلاة النافلة في بيته... برقم (780)، والترمذي في *((**سننه**))* كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب ما جاء في فضل سورة البقرة وآية الكرسي، برقم (2877)، وقال: "هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ"، والحاكم في *((**فضائل الأعمال**))* برقم (2063) عن ابن مسعود نحوه.

([2]) *((**حسن**))* أخرجه الترمذي (2876)، كتاب ثواب القرآن، باب ما جاء في فضل سورة البقرة وآية الكرسي، وقال: هذا حديث حسن. والنسائي في *((**الكبرى**))* (8749) 5/227، كتاب السير، باب من أولى بالإمارة، وابن خزيمة في *((**صحيحه**))* (1509)، كتاب الإمامة في الصلاة، باب استحقاق الإمام بالازدياد من حفظ القرآن وإن كان غيره أسن منه وأشرف. وحسَّنه العلامة الحويني في تحقيقه لـ*((**تفسير ابن كثير**))* 2/31، وقال: له شواهد يتقوى بها ذكرتها في *((**التسلية**))*، فالحديث حسنٌ كما قال الترمذي رحمه الله تعالى.
*((**قلت**))*: في هذا الحديث إعلاء لمكانة حافظ القرآن وخاصة سورة البقرة، فقد قدمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على غيره، ومنهم من هم أسنُّ منه؛ إعلاءً لمكانته ورفعًا لشأنه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الثالث:*

*(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى)*: قَالَ اللَّيْثُ: حَدَّثَنِي يَزِيدُ بْنُ الْهَادِ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، عَنْ أُسَيْدِ بْنِ حُضَيْرٍ قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَقْرَأُ مِنْ اللَّيْلِ سُورَةَ الْبَقَرَةِ وَفَرَسُهُ مَرْبُوطَةٌ عِنْدَهُ؛ إِذْ جَالَتْ الْفَرَسُ، فَسَكَتَ فَسَكَتَتْ، فَقَرَأَ فَجَالَتْ الْفَرَسُ، فَسَكَتَ وَسَكَتَتْ الْفَرَسُ، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ فَجَالَتْ الْفَرَسُ، فَانْصَرَفَ وَكَانَ ابْنُهُ يَحْيَى قَرِيبًا مِنْهَا فَأَشْفَقَ أَنْ تُصِيبَهُ، فَلَمَّا اجْتَرَّهُ رَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ حَتَّى مَا يَرَاهَا، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَ حَدَّثَ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: *«اقْرَأْ يَا ابْنَ حُضَيْرٍ، اقْرَأْ يَا ابْنَ حُضَيْرٍ»* قَالَ: فَأَشْفَقْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَنْ تَطَأَ يَحْيَى وَكَانَ مِنْهَا قَرِيبًا، فَرَفَعْتُ رَأْسِي فَانْصَرَفْتُ إِلَيْهِ، فَرَفَعْتُ رَأْسِي إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؛ فَإِذَا مِثْلُ الظُّلَّةِ فِيهَا أَمْثَالُ الْمَصَابِيحِ، فَخَرَجَتْ حَتَّى لَا أَرَاهَا، قَالَ: *«وَتَدْرِي مَا ذَاكَ؟»* قَالَ: لَا. قَالَ: *«تِلْكَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ دَنَتْ لِصَوْتِكَ، وَلَوْ قَرَأْتَ لَأَصْبَحَتْ يَنْظُرُ النَّاسُ إِلَيْهَا لَا تَتَوَارَى مِنْهُمْ»* قَالَ ابْنُ الْهَادِ وَحَدَّثَنِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ خَبَّابٍ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ، عَنْ أُسَيْدِ بْنِ حُضَيْرٍ([1])
*الحديث الرابع:*

*(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله تعالى)*: حَدَّثَنِي الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْحُلْوَانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو تَوْبَةَ -وَهُوَ الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ نَافِعٍ- حَدَّثَنَا مُعَاوِيَةُ -يَعْنِي ابْنَ سَلَّامٍ- عَنْ زَيْدٍ: أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَبَا سَلَّامٍ يَقُولُ: حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو أُمَامَةَ الْبَاهِلِيُّ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: *«اقْرَءُوا الْقُرْآنَ فَإِنَّهُ يَأْتِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ شَفِيعًا لِأَصْحَابِهِ، اقْرَءُوا الزَّهْرَاوَيْن  ِ([2]**): الْبَقَرَةَ وَسُورَةَ آلِ عِمْرَانَ؛ فَإِنَّهُمَا تَأْتِيَانِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كَأَنَّهُمَا غَمَامَتَانِ، أَوْ كَأَنَّهُمَا غَيَايَتَانِ([3])، أَوْ كَأَنَّهُمَا فِرْقَانِ([4]) مِنْ طَيْرٍ صَوَافَّ([5]) تُحَاجَّانِ([6]) عَنْ أَصْحَابِهِمَا([7])، اقْرَءُوا سُورَةَ الْبَقَرَةِ؛ فَإِنَّ أَخْذَهَا بَرَكَةٌ وَتَرْكَهَا حَسْرَةٌ، وَلَا تَسْتَطِيعُهَا الْبَطَلَةُ»* قَالَ مُعَاوِيَةُ: "بَلَغَنِي أَنَّ الْبَطَلَةَ: السَّحَرَةُ"([8]).
([1]) *((**متفق عليه**))* أخرجه البخاري (5018)، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب نزول السكينة والملائكة عند قراءة القرآن، موصولا بالإسناد الثاني. قال ابن حجر في *((**الفتح**))* 8/680: قوله: "عن محمد بن إبراهيم، هو التيمي، وهو من صغار التابعين، ولم يدرك أسيد بن حضير فروايته عنه منقطعة، لكن الاعتماد في وصل الحديث المذكور على الإسناد الثاني". اهـ. وأخرجه مسلم (796)، كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب نزول السكينة لقراءة القرآن.

([2]) سُمِّيَتَا الزَّهْرَاوَيْن  ِ لِنُورِهِمَا وَهِدَايَتهمَا وَعَظِيم أَجْرهمَا.

([3]) قَالَ أهَلُ اللُّغَة: الْغَمَامَة وَالْغَيَايَة، كُلّ شَيْء أَظَلَّ الْإِنْسَان فَوْق رَأْسه مِنْ سَحَابَة وَغَبَرَة وَغَيْرهمَا. قَالَ الْعُلَمَاء: الْمُرَاد أَنَّ ثَوَابهمَا يَأْتِي كَغَمَامَتَيْنِ  .

([4]) فرقان: جماعتان أو قطيعان.

([5]) طير صواف: جمع صافة، وهي الطيور التي تبسط أجنحتها في الهواء.

([6]) تحاجان: تدفعان.

([7]) وَفِي الرِّوَايَة الْأُخْرَى: *«كَأَنَّهُمَا حِزْقَان مِنْ طَيْر صَافٍ»* الْفِرْقَان بِكَسْرِ الْفَاء وَإِسْكَان الرَّاء، وَالْحِزْقَان بِكَسْرِ الْحَاء الْمُهْمَلَة وَإِسْكَان الزَّاي وَمَعْنَاهُمَا وَاحِد، وَهُمَا قَطِيعَانِ وَجَمَاعَتَانِ، يُقَال فِي الْوَاحِد: فِرْق وَحِزْق وَحَزِيقَة أَيْ جَمَاعَة.

([8]) *((**صحيح**))* رواه مسلم في كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب فضل قراءة القرآن وسورة البقرة، برقم (804). وأخرج مسلم نحوه نفس الكتاب والباب برقم (805): حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَقُ بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ أَخْبَرَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ رَبِّهِ حَدَّثَنَا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُهَاجِرٍ عَنْ الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْجُرَشِيِّ عَنْ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ النَّوَّاسَ بْنَ سَمْعَانَ الْكِلَابِيَّ يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: *«يُؤْتَى بِالْقُرْآنِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَأَهْلِهِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ بِهِ تَقْدُمُهُ سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ وَآلُ عِمْرَانَ»* وَضَرَبَ لَهُمَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثَلَاثَةَ أَمْثَالٍ مَا نَسِيتُهُنَّ بَعْدُ، قَالَ: *«كَأَنَّهُمَا غَمَامَتَانِ أَوْ ظُلَّتَانِ سَوْدَاوَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا شَرْقٌ، أَوْ كَأَنَّهُمَا حِزْقَانِ مِنْ طَيْرٍ صَوَافَّ تُحَاجَّانِ عَنْ صَاحِبِهِمَا»*.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الخامس:**(قال الإمام أبو داود رحمه الله تعالى)*: حَدَّثَنَا مُسَدَّدٌ، حَدَّثَنَا عِيسَى بْنُ يُونُسَ، حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي زِيَادٍ، عَنْ شَهْرِ بْنِ حَوْشَبٍ، عَنْ أَسْمَاءَ بِنْتِ يَزِيدَ: أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ:* «اسْمُ اللَّهِ الْأَعْظَمُ فِي هَاتَيْنِ الْآيَتَيْنِ: (وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم)* *(البقرة: ١٦٣**)**،** وَفَاتِحَةِ سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ: (الم الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم)**(آل عمران: ١ - ٢)**»*([1]).
*الحديث السادس:**(قال الإمام ابن ماجه رحمه الله تعالى):* حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْعَلَاءِ، عَنْ الْقَاسِمِ قَالَ: *«اسْمُ اللَّهِ الْأَعْظَمُ الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ فِي سُوَرٍ ثَلَاثٍ: الْبَقَرَةِ، وَآلِ عِمْرَانَ، وَطه»* حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ قَالَ: ذَكَرْتُ ذَلِكَ لِعِيسَى بْنِ مُوسَى؛ فَحَدَّثَنِي أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ غَيْلَانَ بْنَ أَنَسٍ يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ الْقَاسِمِ، عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ، عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم نَحْوَهُ([2]).

([1]) *((**حسن**))* أخرجه أبو داود (1496)، كتاب الصلاة، باب الدعاء، والترمذي (3478)، كتاب الدعوات، باب ما جاء في جامع الدعوات عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقال: هذا حديث حسن صحيح. وابن ماجه (3855)، كتاب الدعاء، باب اسم الله الأعظم، وحسنه الألباني في *((**صحيح أبي داود**))* (1343).

([2]) *((**حسن**))* أخرجه ابن ماجه (3856)، كتاب الدعاء، باب اسم الله الأعظم.
وعبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم هو دُحيم الدمشقي، قال أبو حاتم: كان دُحيم يميز ويضبط حديث نفسه. وقال ابن أبي حاتم: سمعت أبي يقول: كلمني دحيم في تحديث أهل طبرية، وقد كانوا أتوني يسألوني التحديث، فأبيتُ عليهم، وقلت: بلدة يكون فيها مثل أبي سعيد دحيم القاضي أحدث أنا بها؟ بل هذا غير جائز. فكلمني دحيم فقال: إن هذه بلدة نائية عن جادة الطريق، وقَلَّ من يقدم عليهم فحدثَهم. وقال مرة: ثقة.
وعمرو بن أبي سلمة، صدوق له أوهام. وقال أبو حاتم: لا يُحتج به. قلت: وقد تُوبع على هذا الحديث؛ تابعه الوليد بن مسلم فرواه عن عبد الله بن العلاء كما سيأتي.
وباقي رجال السند ثقات.
والحديث أخرجه الفريابي أيضا في *((**فضائل القرآن**))* (47)، قال: حدثنا هشام بن عمار، نا الوليد بن بن مسلم، نا عبد الله بن العلاء بن زبر، أنه سمع القاسم أبا عبد الرحمن يحدث عن أبي أمامة يرفعه باللفظ نفسه. وزاد: يعني: الحي القيوم.
وأخرجه الحاكم 1/506، والطحاوي في *((**مشكل الآثار**))* 11/263، وحسنه الألباني في *((**الصحيحة**))* (746).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضائل آية الكرسي والآيتين الأخيرتين من سورة البقرة:**الحديث السابع:**(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْأَعْلَى بْنُ عَبْدِ الْأَعْلَى، عَنْ الْجُرَيْرِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي السَّلِيلِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ رَبَاحٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  ، عَنْ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى اله عليه وسلم: *«يَا أَبَا الْمُنْذِرِ، أَتَدْرِي أَيُّ آيَةٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ مَعَكَ أَعْظَمُ؟»* قَالَ: قُلْتُ: اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ! قَالَ: *«يَا أَبَا الْمُنْذِرِ، أَتَدْرِي أَيُّ آيَةٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ مَعَكَ أَعْظَمُ؟»* قَالَ: قُلْتُ: (الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم) (البقرة: ٢٥٥). قَالَ: فَضَرَبَ فِي صَدْرِي وَقَالَ: *«وَاللَّهِ لِيَهْنِكَ الْعِلْمُ أَبَا الْمُنْذِرِ»*([1]).
*الحديث الثامن:**(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مَعْمَرٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَارِثِ، حَدَّثَنَا يُونُسُ، عَنْ حُمَيْدِ بْنِ هِلَالٍ، عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم «إِذَا مَرَّ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ أَحَدِكُمْ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي فَلْيَمْنَعْهُ، فَإِنْ أَبَى فَلْيَمْنَعْهُ، فَإِنْ أَبَى فَليُقَاتِلْهُ؛ فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ شَيْطَانٌ» وَقَالَ عُثْمَانُ بْنُ الْهَيْثَمِ: حَدَّثَنَا عَوْفٌ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِيرِينَ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: وَكَّلَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِحِفْظِ زَكَاةِ رَمَضَانَ، فَأَتَانِي آتٍ فَجَعَلَ يَحْثُو مِنْ الطَّعَامِ، فَأَخَذْتُهُ، فَقُلْتُ: لَأَرْفَعَنَّكَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم. فَذَكَرَ الْحَدِيثَ فَقَالَ: إِذَا أَوَيْتَ إِلَى فِرَاشِكَ فَاقْرَأْ آيَةَ الْكُرْسِيِّ؛ لَنْ يَزَالَ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ اللَّهِ حَافِظٌ، وَلَا يَقْرَبُكَ شَيْطَانٌ حَتَّى تُصْبِحَ. فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«صَدَقَكَ وَهُوَ كَذُوبٌ، ذَاكَ شَيْطَانٌ»*([2]).

([1])* ((**صحيح**))* رواه مسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب فضل سورة الكهف وآية الكرسي، برقم (810)، وأبو داود في *((**سننه**))* كتاب الصلاة، باب ما جاء في آية الكرسي، برقم (1460).

([2])* ((**صحيح**))* رواه البخاري في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب بدء الخلق، باب صفة إبليس وجنوده، برقم (3275).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث التاسع:**(قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى)*: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ، حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي لَيْلَى، عَنْ أَخِيهِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي لَيْلَى، عَنْ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ: أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي سَهْوَةٍ لَهُ، فَكَانَتْ الْغُولُ تَجِيءُ فَتَأْخُذُ، فَشَكَاهَا إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: *«إِذَا رَأَيْتَهَا فَقُلْ: بِسْمِ اللَّهِ أَجِيبِي رَسُولَ اللَّهِ»* قَالَ: فَجَاءَتْ، فَقَالَ لَهَا، فَأَخَذَهَا فَقَالَتْ لَهُ: إِنِّي لَا أَعُودُ. فَأَرْسَلَهَا، فَجَاءَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«مَا فَعَلَ أَسِيرُكَ؟»* قَالَ: أَخَذْتُهَا فَقَالَتْ لِي إِنِّي لَا أَعُودُ فَأَرْسَلْتُهَا  . فَقَالَ: *«إِنَّهَا عَائِدَةٌ»* فَأَخَذْتُهَا مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا كُلَّ ذَلِكَ يَقُولُ: لَا أَعُودُ، وَيَجِيءُ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَيَقُولُ: *«مَا فَعَلَ أَسِيرُكَ؟»* فَيَقُولُ: أَخَذْتُهَا فَيَقُولُ لَا أَعُودُ فَيَقُولُ: *«إِنَّهَا عَائِدَةٌ»* فَأَخَذَهَا فَقَالَتْ: أَرْسِلْنِي وَأُعَلِّمُكَ شَيْئًا تَقُولُ فَلَا يَقْرَبُكَ شَيْءٌ؟ آيَةَ الْكُرْسِيِّ. فَأَتَى النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَخْبَرَهُ فَقَالَ: *«صَدَقَتْ وَهِيَ كَذُوبٌ»*([1])
*الحديث العاشر:**(قال الإمام الحاكم رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ صَالِحِ بْنِ هَانِئٍ، ثنا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ يُوسُفَ، ثنا هَارُونُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، ثنا أَبُو دَاوُدَ الطَّيَالِسِيُّ  ، ثنا حَرْبُ بْنُ شَدَّادٍ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ، حَدَّثَنِي الْحَضْرَمِيُّ بْنُ لاحِقٍ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ:أَنَّهُ كَانَ لَهُ جَرِينُ([2]) تَمْرٍ، فَكَانَ يَجِدُهُ يَنْقُصُ فَحَرَسَهُ لَيْلَةً، فَإِذَا هُوَ بِمِثْلِ الْغُلامِ الْمُحْتَلِمِ فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامَ، فَقَالَ: أَجِنِّيٌّ، أَمْ إِنْسِيٌّ ؟ فَقَالَ: بَلْ جِنِّيٌّ، فَقَالَ: أَرِنِي يَدَكَ فَأَرَاهُ، فَإِذَا يَدُ كَلْبٍ وَشَعْرُ كَلْبٍ، فَقَالَ: هَكَذَا خَلْقُ الْجِنِّ، فَقَالَ: لَقَدْ عَلِمَتِ الْجِنُّ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ أَشَدُّ مِنِّي، قَالَ: مَا جَاءَ بِكَ، قَالَ: أُنْبِئْنَا أَنَّكَ تُحِبُّ الصَّدَقَةَ فَجِئْنَا نُصِيبُ مِنْ طَعَامِكَ، قَالَ: مَا يُجِيرُنَا مِنْكُمْ ؟، قَالَ: تَقْرَأُ آيَةَ الْكُرْسِيِّ مِنْ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ (الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم) (البقرة: ٢٥٥)، قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: إِذَا قَرَأْتَهَا غُدْوَةً أُجِرْتَ مِنَّا حَتَّى تُمْسِيَ، وَإِذَا قَرَأْتَهَا حِينَ تُمْسِي أُجِرْتَ مِنَّا حَتَّى تُصْبِحَ، قَالَ أُبَيٌّ فَغَدَوْتُ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ بِذَلِكَ فَقَالَ: *«صَدَقَ الْخَبِيثُ»*([3]).

([1]) أخرجه أحمد (23483)، بالإسناد المذكور، وهو إسناد رجاله ثقات غير ابن أبي ليلى، شيخ سفيان، فهو محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى الأنصاري، ضعفوه لسوء حفظه، وأفضل ما قيل فيه ما قاله أبو زرعة، قال: صالح ليس بأقوى ما يكون. *((**قلت**))*: فقد يُقبل حديثه في هذا الباب؛ باب الفضائل والله أعلم.
وأما أبو أحمد فهو محمد بن عبد الله بن الزبير الزبيري، وثقه ابن معين، وقال أبو زرعة: صدوق، وسئل أحمد عن أصحاب سفيان؛ فقيل له: الزبيري ومعاوية بن هشام أيهما أحب إليك؟ قال: الزبيري. فقيل له: زيد بن الحباب أو الزبيري؟ قال: الزبيري.
*((**قلت**))*: وزيد بن الحباب وثقه ابن معين وابن المديني.
وأخو ابن أبي ليلى هو عيسى بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى، ثقة كما في *((**التقريب**))*.
والحديث أخرجه أيضا الترمذي (2880)، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب ما جاء في فضل سورة البقرة وآية الكرسي، وقال: هذا حديث حسن غريب، وفي الباب عن أبي بن كعب.
وابن أبي شيبة في *((**مصنفه**))* (30240) عن محمد بن عبد الله الأسديّ، عن سفيان بسنده سواء، والحاكم (5932، 5933، 5934) بأسانيد مختلفة، ثم قال 3/520: "هذه الأسانيد إذا جُمع بينها صارت حديثًا مشهورًا والله أعلم.
وصححه الألباني في *((**التعليق الرغيب**))* 2/212.

([2]) الجرين: هو موضع تجفيف التمر، ويجمع على (جُرُن) بضمتين.

([3]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه الحاكم في *((**المستدرك**))* (2064)، 1/749، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب فضل سورة البقرة، وقال: هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه. ووافقه الذهبي، وابن حبان في *((**صحيحه**))* (784)، 3/563، كتاب الرقاق، باب قراءة القرآن، والنسائي في *((**الكبرى**))* (10796، 10797)، 6/239، كتاب عمل اليوم والليلة، باب ذكر ما يجير من الجن والشياطين، وصححه الألباني في *((**الصحيحة**))* (3245)، *((**صحيح الترغيب**))* (662، 1470).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الحادي عشر:*عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا جِبْرِيلُ قَاعِدٌ عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم سَمِعَ نَقِيضًا مِنْ فَوْقِهِ، فَرَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ فَقَالَ: *«هَذَا بَابٌ مِنْ السَّمَاءِ فُتِحَ الْيَوْمَ، لَمْ يُفْتَحْ قَطُّ إِلَّا الْيَوْمَ، فَنَزَلَ مِنْهُ مَلَكٌ فَقَالَ: هَذَا مَلَكٌ نَزَلَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ لَمْ يَنْزِلْ قَطُّ إِلَّا الْيَوْمَ، فَسَلَّمَ وَقَالَ: أَبْشِرْ بِنُورَيْنِ أُوتِيتَهُمَا لَمْ يُؤْتَهُمَا نَبِيٌّ قَبْلَكَ: فَاتِحَةُ الْكِتَابِ وَخَوَاتِيمُ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ، لَنْ تَقْرَأَ بِحَرْفٍ مِنْهُمَا إِلَّا أُعْطِيتَهُ»*([1]).
*الحديث الثاني عشر:**(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله تعالى)*: وَحَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا مَالِكُ بْنُ مِغْوَلٍ (ح) وحَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ نُمَيْرٍ وَزُهَيْرُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ جَمِيعًا، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ -وَأَلْفَاظُهُمْ مُتَقَارِبَةٌ- قَالَ ابْنُ نُمَيْرٍ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي، حَدَّثَنَا مَالِكُ بْنُ مِغْوَلٍ، عَنْ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ عَدِيٍّ، عَنْ طَلْحَةَ، عَنْ مُرَّةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ: لَمَّا أُسْرِيَ بِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم انْتُهِيَ بِهِ إِلَى سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى وَهِيَ فِي السَّمَاءِ السَّادِسَةِ، إِلَيْهَا يَنْتَهِي مَا يُعْرَجُ بِهِ مِنْ الْأَرْضِ فَيُقْبَضُ مِنْهَا، وَإِلَيْهَا يَنْتَهِي مَا يُهْبَطُ بِهِ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا فَيُقْبَضُ مِنْهَا، قَالَ: (إذ يغشى السدرة ما يغشى)  (النجم: ١٦). قَالَ: فَرَاشٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ. قَالَ: فَأُعْطِيَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ثَلَاثًا: أُعْطِيَ الصَّلَوَاتِ الْخَمْسَ، وَأُعْطِيَ خَوَاتِيمَ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ، وَغُفِرَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ أُمَّتِهِ شَيْئًا الْمُقْحِمَاتُ([2])([3]).

([1]) وقد تقدم الحديث في فضائل سورة أم القرآن الحديث السادس.

([2]) المقحمات: الذنوب الكبيرة التي تدخل أصحابها النار.

([3]) الحديث رواه مسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب الإيمان، باب في ذكر سدرة المنتهى، برقم (173)، والترمذي في *((**سننه**))* كتاب تفسير القرآن، باب ومن سورة النجم، برقم (3276)، وقال: "هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ".

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الثالث عشر:
(قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى): حَدَّثَنَا حُسَيْنٌ، حَدَّثَنَا شَيْبَانُ، عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ، عَنْ رِبْعِيٍّ، عَنْ خَرَشَةَ بْنِ الْحُرِّ، عَنِ الْمَعْرُورِ بْنِ سُوَيْدٍ، عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أُعْطِيتُ خَوَاتِيمَ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ مِنْ بَيْتِ كَنْزٍ مِنْ تَحْتِ الْعَرْشِ، وَلَمْ يُعْطَهُنَّ نَبِيٌّ قَبْلِي»([1]).
الحديث الرابع عشر:
(قال الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله): حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مَهْدِيٍّ، حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ أَشْعَثَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْجَرْمِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي قِلَابَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي الْأَشْعَثِ الْجَرْمِيِّ، عَنْ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ: عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: «إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَتَبَ كِتَابًا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْلُقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِأَلْفَيْ عَامٍ، أَنْزَلَ مِنْهُ آيَتَيْنِ خَتَمَ بِهِمَا سُورَةَ الْبَقَرَةِ، وَلَا يُقْرَآن فِي دَارٍ ثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ فَيَقْرَبُهَا شَيْطَانٌ»([2]).

([1]) ((صحيح)) أخرجه أحمد في ((المسند)) (21383)، (21381، 21382) بأسانيد مختلفة، وصححه الألباني في ((الصحيحة)) (1482).

([2]) ((صحيح)) أخرجه الترمذي (2882)، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب ما جاء في سورة البقرة، وقال: هذا حديث حسن غريب.
((قلت)): محمد بن بشار بن عثمان العبدي، ثقة؛ كما في ((التقريب))، وأشعث بن عبد الرحمن الجرمي، ثقة؛ وثقه ابن معين.
والحديث أخرجه أيضا الدارمي (3387)، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب فضل أول سورة البقرة وآية الكرسي، وصححه الألباني في ((الروض النضير)) (886)، ((التعليق الرغيب)) 2/219، ((المشكاة)) (2145).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضائل سورة آل عمران**وصحَّ في فضلها حديثان:*

*الحديث الأول:*

عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ الْبَاهِلِيّ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: *«اقْرَءُوا الْقُرْآنَ فَإِنَّهُ يَأْتِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ شَفِيعًا لِأَصْحَابِهِ، اقْرَءُوا الزَّهْرَاوَيْن  ِ: الْبَقَرَةَ وَسُورَةَ آلِ عِمْرَانَ؛ فَإِنَّهُمَا تَأْتِيَانِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كَأَنَّهُمَا غَمَامَتَانِ، أَوْ كَأَنَّهُمَا غَيَايَتَانِ، أَوْ كَأَنَّهُمَا فِرْقَانِ مِنْ طَيْرٍ صَوَافَّ تُحَاجَّانِ عَنْ أَصْحَابِهِمَا، اقْرَءُوا سُورَةَ الْبَقَرَةِ؛ فَإِنَّ أَخْذَهَا بَرَكَةٌ وَتَرْكَهَا حَسْرَةٌ، وَلَا تَسْتَطِيعُهَا الْبَطَلَةُ»* قَالَ مُعَاوِيَةُ: "بَلَغَنِي أَنَّ الْبَطَلَةَ" السَّحَرَةُ"([1]).
*الحديث الثاني:*

قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«اسْمُ اللَّهِ الْأَعْظَمُ الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ فِي سُوَرٍ ثَلَاثٍ: الْبَقَرَةِ، وَآلِ عِمْرَانَ، وَطه»* ([2]).

([1]) قد تقدم الحديث في فضائل سورة البقرة (الحديث الرابع).

([2]) قد تقدم الحديث في فضائل سورة البقرة (الحديث السادس).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سورة الإسراء**وصحَّ في فضلها حديث واحد:**(قال الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا صَالِحُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ، عَنْ أَبِي لُبَابَةَ قَالَ: قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه لَا يَنَامُ عَلَى فِرَاشِهِ حَتَّى يَقْرَأَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَالزُّمَرَ([1]).

([1]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه الترمذي (2920)، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب ما جاء فيمن قرأ حرفا من القرآن ما له من الأجر، وقال: هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ غَرِيبٌ. وأخرجه أحمد 6/68، 6/122، والنسائي في *((**الكبرى**))* 6/444، برقم (1144)، وابن خزيمة (1163)، والحاكم 2/434، وصححه الألباني في *((**الصحيحة**))* (641).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضائل سورة الكهف**وصحَّ في فضلها أربعة أحاديث:*

*الحديث الأول:*

*(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ خَالِدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا زُهَيْرٌ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ، عَنْ الْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ قَالَ: كَانَ رَجُلٌ يَقْرَأُ سُورَةَ الْكَهْفِ وَإِلَى جَانِبِهِ حِصَانٌ مَرْبُوطٌ بِشَطَنَيْنِ([1])، فَتَغَشَّتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ فَجَعَلَتْ تَدْنُو وَتَدْنُو، وَجَعَلَ فَرَسُهُ يَنْفِرُ، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَ أَتَى النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ لَهُ فَقَالَ: *«تِلْكَ السَّكِينَةُ تَنَزَّلَتْ بِالْقُرْآنِ»*([2]).
*الحديث الثاني:*

*(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله)*: وَحَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى، حَدَّثَنَا مُعَاذُ بْنُ هِشَامٍ، حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ، عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ الْغَطَفَانِيِّ  ، عَنْ مَعْدَانَ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ الْيَعْمَرِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ: أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: *«مَنْ حَفِظَ عَشْرَ آيَاتٍ مِنْ أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ الْكَهْف؛ عُصِمَ مِنْ الدَّجَّالِ»*.
وحَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى، وَابْنُ بَشَّارٍ قَالَا: حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ (ح).
وَحَدَّثَنِي زُهَيْرُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مَهْدِيٍّ، حَدَّثَنَا هَمَّامٌ، جَمِيعًا عَنْ قَتَادَةَ بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ. قَالَ شُعْبَةُ: *«مِنْ آخِرِ الْكَهْفِ»* وَقَالَ هَمَّامٌ: *«مِنْ أَوَّلِ الْكَهْف»* كَمَا قَالَ هِشَامٌ([3]).
([1]) بِشَطَنِين: جَمْع (شَطَنٍ) بِفَتْحِ الْمُعْجَمَة وَهُوَ الْحَبْل، وَقِيلَ: بِشَرْطِ طُوله، وَكَأَنَّهُ كَانَ شَدِيد الصُّعُوبَة.

([2]) رواه البخاري في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب فضائل السور، باب فضل سورة الكهف، برقم (5011)، وكتاب المناقب، باب علامات النبوة في الإسلام، برقم (3614)، وكتاب تفسير القرآن، برقم (4839)، ومسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب نزول الملائكة لقراءة القرآن، برقم (795).

([3]) رواه مسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب فضل سورة الكهف وآية الكرسي، برقم (809).
وقد صوب الألباني لفظة *«مِنْ أَوَّلِ الْكَهْف»*. انظر: *((**الصحيحة**))* (2651).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الثالث:**(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو خَيْثَمَةَ زُهَيْرُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ، حَدَّثَنَا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ، حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ يَزِيدَ بْنِ جَابِرٍ، حَدَّثَنِي يَحْيَى بْنُ جَابِرٍ الطَّائِيُّ -قَاضِي حِمْصَ-، حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ الْحَضْرَمِيِّ: أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ النَّوَّاسَ بْنَ سَمْعَانَ الْكِلَابِيَّ (ح). وحَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مِهْرَانَ الرَّازِيُّ -وَاللَّفْظُ لَهُ-، حَدَّثَنَا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ يَزِيدَ بْنِ جَابِرٍ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ جَابِرٍ الطَّائِيِّ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ، عَنْ النَّوَّاسِ بْنِ سَمْعَانَ قَالَ: ذَكَرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم الدَّجَّالَ ذَاتَ غَدَاةٍ فَخَفَّضَ فِيهِ وَرَفَّعَ حَتَّى ظَنَنَّاهُ فِي طَائِفَةِ النَّخْلِ([1]) فَلَمَّا رُحْنَا إِلَيْهِ عَرَفَ ذَلِكَ فِينَا، فَقَالَ: *«مَا شَأْنُكُمْ؟»* قُلْنَا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، ذَكَرْتَ الدَّجَّالَ غَدَاةً فَخَفَّضْتَ فِيهِ وَرَفَّعْتَ حَتَّى ظَنَنَّاهُ فِي طَائِفَةِ النَّخْلِ؟! فَقَالَ: *«غَيْرُ الدَّجَّالِ أَخْوَفُنِي عَلَيْكُمْ**([2])**، إِنْ يَخْرُجْ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ فَأَنَا حَجِيجُهُ دُونَكُمْ، وَإِنْ يَخْرُجْ وَلَسْتُ فِيكُمْ فَامْرُؤٌ حَجِيجُ نَفْسِهِ، وَاللَّهُ خَلِيفَتِي عَلَى كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ، إِنَّهُ شَابٌّ قَطَطٌ**([3])** عَيْنُهُ طَافِئَةٌ كَأَنِّي أُشَبِّهُهُ بِعَبْدِ الْعُزَّى بْنِ قَطَنٍ، فَمَنْ أَدْرَكَهُ مِنْكُمْ فَلْيَقْرَأْ عَلَيْهِ فَوَاتِحَ سُورَةِ الْكَهْفِ؛ إِنَّهُ خَارِجٌ خَلَّةً**([4])** بَيْنَ الشَّأْمِ وَالْعِرَاقِ، فَعَاثَ يَمِينًا وَعَاثَ شِمَالًا، يَا عِبَادَ اللَّهِ فَاثْبُتُوا»* قُلْنَا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، وَمَا لَبْثُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ؟ قَالَ: *«أَرْبَعُونَ: يَوْمًا يَوْمٌ كَسَنَةٍ، وَيَوْمٌ كَشَهْرٍ، وَيَوْمٌ كَجُمُعَةٍ، وَسَائِرُ أَيَّامِهِ كَأَيَّامِكُمْ»* قُلْنَا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، فَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ الَّذِي كَسَنَةٍ أَتَكْفِينَا فِيهِ صَلَاةُ يَوْمٍ؟ قَالَ: *«لَا، اقْدُرُوا لَهُ قَدْرَهُ»* قُلْنَا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، وَمَا إِسْرَاعُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ؟ قَالَ: *«كَالْغَيْثِ اسْتَدْبَرَتْهُ الرِّيحُ، فَيَأْتِي عَلَى الْقَوْمِ فَيَدْعُوهُمْ فَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَيَسْتَجِيبُون  َ لَهُ، فَيَأْمُرُ السَّمَاءَ فَتُمْطِرُ وَالْأَرْضَ فَتُنْبِتُ، فَتَرُوحُ عَلَيْهِمْ سَارِحَتُهُمْ أَطْوَلَ مَا كَانَتْ ذُرًا وَأَسْبَغَهُ ضُرُوعًا وَأَمَدَّهُ خَوَاصِرَ، ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْقَوْمَ فَيَدْعُوهُمْ فَيَرُدُّونَ عَلَيْهِ قَوْلَهُ؛ فَيَنْصَرِفُ عَنْهُمْ فَيُصْبِحُونَ مُمْحِلِينَ لَيْسَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ، وَيَمُرُّ بِالْخَرِبَةِ فَيَقُولُ لَهَا: أَخْرِجِي كُنُوزَكِ فَتَتْبَعُهُ كُنُوزُهَا كَيَعَاسِيبِ النَّحْلِ**([5])**، ثُمَّ يَدْعُو رَجُلًا مُمْتَلِئًا شَبَابًا فَيَضْرِبُهُ بِالسَّيْفِ فَيَقْطَعُهُ جَزْلَتَيْنِ رَمْيَةَ الْغَرَضِ ثُمَّ يَدْعُوهُ فَيُقْبِلُ وَيَتَهَلَّلُ وَجْهُهُ يَضْحَكُ، فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ كَذَلِكَ إِذْ بَعَثَ اللَّهُ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ فَيَنْزِلُ عِنْدَ الْمَنَارَةِ الْبَيْضَاءِ شَرْقِيَّ دِمَشْقَ بَيْنَ مَهْرُودَتَيْنِ**([6])** وَاضِعًا كَفَّيْهِ عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ مَلَكَيْنِ، إِذَا طَأْطَأَ رَأْسَهُ قَطَرَ وَإِذَا رَفَعَهُ تَحَدَّرَ مِنْهُ جُمَانٌ كَاللُّؤْلُؤِ**([7])** فَلَا يَحِلُّ لِكَافِرٍ يَجِدُ رِيحَ نَفَسِهِ إِلَّا مَاتَ، وَنَفَسُهُ يَنْتَهِي حَيْثُ يَنْتَهِي طَرْفُهُ، فَيَطْلُبُهُ حَتَّى يُدْرِكَهُ بِبَابِ لُدٍّ فَيَقْتُلُهُ، ثُمَّ يَأْتِي عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ قَوْمٌ قَدْ عَصَمَهُمْ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ، فَيَمْسَحُ عَنْ وُجُوهِهِمْ وَيُحَدِّثُهُمْ بِدَرَجَاتِهِمْ فِي الْجَنَّةِ، فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ كَذَلِكَ إِذْ أَوْحَى اللَّهُ إِلَى عِيسَى: إِنِّي قَدْ أَخْرَجْتُ عِبَادًا لِي لَا يَدَانِ لِأَحَدٍ بِقِتَالِهِمْ، فَحَرِّزْ عِبَادِي إِلَى الطُّورِ، وَيَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ وَهُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ حَدَبٍ يَنْسِلُونَ، فَيَمُرُّ أَوَائِلُهُمْ عَلَى بُحَيْرَةِ طَبَرِيَّةَ فَيَشْرَبُونَ مَا فِيهَا، وَيَمُرُّ آخِرُهُمْ فَيَقُولُونَ: لَقَدْ كَانَ بِهَذِهِ مَرَّةً مَاءٌ. وَيُحْصَرُ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ عِيسَى وَأَصْحَابُهُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ رَأْسُ الثَّوْرِ لِأَحَدِهِمْ خَيْرًا مِنْ مِائَةِ دِينَارٍ لِأَحَدِكُمْ الْيَوْمَ؛ فَيَرْغَبُ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ عِيسَى وَأَصْحَابُهُ، فَيُرْسِلُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ النَّغَفَ فِي رِقَابِهِمْ، فَيُصْبِحُونَ فَرْسَى كَمَوْتِ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ**([8])**، ثُمَّ يَهْبِطُ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ عِيسَى وَأَصْحَابُهُ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ فَلَا يَجِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَوْضِعَ شِبْرٍ إِلَّا مَلَأَهُ زَهَمُهُمْ وَنَتْنُهُمْ**([9])**؛ فَيَرْغَبُ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ عِيسَى وَأَصْحَابُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ، فَيُرْسِلُ اللَّهُ طَيْرًا كَأَعْنَاقِ الْبُخْتِ فَتَحْمِلُهُمْ فَتَطْرَحُهُمْ حَيْثُ شَاءَ اللَّهُ، ثُمَّ يُرْسِلُ اللَّهُ مَطَرًا لَا يَكُنُّ مِنْهُ بَيْتُ مَدَرٍ وَلَا وَبَرٍ**([10])** فَيَغْسِلُ الْأَرْضَ حَتَّى يَتْرُكَهَا كَالزَّلَفَةِ**([11])**، ثُمَّ يُقَالُ لِلْأَرْضِ: أَنْبِتِي ثَمَرَتَكِ وَرُدِّي بَرَكَتَكِ؛ فَيَوْمَئِذٍ تَأْكُلُ الْعِصَابَةُ مِنْ الرُّمَّانَةِ وَيَسْتَظِلُّون  َ بِقِحْفِهَا**([12])**، وَيُبَارَكُ فِي الرِّسْلِ حَتَّى أَنَّ اللِّقْحَةَ مِنْ الْإِبِلِ لَتَكْفِي الْفِئَامَ مِنْ النَّاسِ، وَاللِّقْحَةَ مِنْ الْبَقَرِ لَتَكْفِي الْقَبِيلَةَ مِنْ النَّاسِ، وَاللِّقْحَةَ مِنْ الْغَنَمِ لَتَكْفِي الْفَخِذَ مِنْ النَّاسِ، فَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ كَذَلِكَ إِذْ بَعَثَ اللَّهُ رِيحًا طَيِّبَةً؛ فَتَأْخُذُهُمْ تَحْتَ آبَاطِهِمْ فَتَقْبِضُ رُوحَ كُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ وَكُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ، وَيَبْقَى شِرَارُ النَّاسِ يَتَهَارَجُونَ فِيهَا تَهَارُجَ الْحُمُرِ، فَعَلَيْهِمْ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ»*. حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ حُجْرٍ السَّعْدِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ بْنِ جَابِرٍ، وَالْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ، قَالَ ابْنُ حُجْرٍ: دَخَلَ حَدِيثُ أَحَدِهِمَا فِي حَدِيثِ الْآخَرِ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ بْنِ جَابِرٍ بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ نَحْوَ مَا ذَكَرْنَا، وَزَادَ بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ: *«لَقَدْ كَانَ بِهَذِهِ مَرَّةً مَاءٌ»*: *«ثُمَّ يَسِيرُونَ حَتَّى يَنْتَهُوا إِلَى جَبَلِ الْخَمَرِ -وَهُوَ جَبَلُ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ- فَيَقُولُونَ: لَقَدْ قَتَلْنَا مَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ، هَلُمَّ فَلْنَقْتُلْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ؛ فَيَرْمُونَ بِنُشَّابِهِمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَيَرُدُّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ نُشَّابَهُمْ مَخْضُوبَةً دَمًا»* وَفِي رِوَايَةِ ابْنِ حُجْرٍ: *«فَإِنِّي قَدْ أَنْزَلْتُ عِبَادًا لِي لَا يَدَيْ لِأَحَدٍ بِقِتَالِهِمْ»*([13]).

([1]) فَخَفَّضَ فِيهِ وَرَفَّعَ: بتشديد الفاء فيهما؛ قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى: وَفِي مَعْنَاهُ قَوْلَانِ:
*أَحَدهمَا:* أَنَّ خَفَّضَ بِمَعْنَى حَقَّرَ، وَقَوْله: (رَفَّعَ) أَيْ عَظَّمَهُ وَفَخَّمَهُ، فَمِنْ تَحْقِيره وَهُوَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى اللَّه تَعَالَى عَوَره، وَمِنْهُ قَوْله صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«هُوَ أَهْوَن عَلَى اللَّه مِنْ ذَلِكَ»*، وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَقْدِر عَلَى قَتْل أَحَد إِلَّا ذَلِكَ الرَّجُل، ثُمَّ يَعْجِز عَنْهُ، وَأَنَّهُ يَضْمَحِلّ أَمْره، وَيُقْتَل بَعْد ذَلِكَ هُوَ وَأَتْبَاعه. وَمِنْ تَفْخِيمه وَتَعْظِيم فِتْنَته وَالْمِحْنَة بِهِ هَذِهِ الْأُمُور الْخَارِقَة لِلْعَادَةِ، وَأَنَّهُ مَا مِنْ نَبِيّ إِلَّا وَقَدْ أَنْذَرَهُ قَوْمه.
*وَالْوَجْه الثَّانِي:* أَنَّهُ خَفَّضَ مِنْ صَوْته فِي حَال الْكَثْرَة فِيمَا تَكَلَّمَ فِيهِ، فَخَفَّضَ بَعْد طُول الْكَلَام وَالتَّعَب لِيَسْتَرِيحَ، ثُمَّ رَفَّعَ لِيَبْلُغ صَوْته كُلّ أَحَد. *((**المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن حجاج**))* 9/246-247.
*وقوله:* حَتَّى ظَنَنَّاهُ فِي طَائِفَةِ النَّخْلِ: أي: قريبًا منا.

([2]) *«أَخْوَفُنِي عَلَيْكُمْ»*: أي: هناك أمور غير الدجال هي أشد موجبات خوفي عليكم.

([3]) *«إِنَّهُ شَابّ قَطَط»*: هُوَ بِفَتْحِ الْقَاف وَالطَّاء أَيْ شَدِيد جُعُودَة الشَّعْر، مُبَاعِد لِلْجُعُودَةِ الْمَحْبُوبَة. *((**المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن حجاج**))*.

([4]) *«خَلَّة»* بِفَتْحِ الْخَاء الْمُعْجَمَة وَاللَّام وَتَنْوِين الْهَاء... مَا بَيْن الْبَلَدَيْنِ. *((**المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن حجاج**))*.

([5]) *«كَيَعَاسِيب النَّحْل»*: هِيَ ذُكُور النَّحْل، هَكَذَا فَسَّرَهُ اِبْن قُتَيْبَة وَآخَرُونَ. قَالَ الْقَاضِي: الْمُرَاد جَمَاعَة النَّحْل لَا ذُكُورهَا خَاصَّة، لَكِنَّهُ كَنَّى عَنْ الْجَمَاعَة بِالْيَعْسُوبِ، وَهُوَ أَمِيرهَا؛ لِأَنَّهُ مَتَى طَارَ تَبِعَتْهُ جَمَاعَته. وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم. *((**نووي**))*.

([6]) *«**بَيْنَ مَهْرُودَتَيْنِ  »*: لَابِس مَهْرُودَتَيْنِ أَيْ ثَوْبَيْنِ مَصْبُوغَيْنِ بِوَرْسٍ ثُمَّ بِزَعْفَرَانٍ، وَقِيلَ: هُمَا شَقَّتَانِ، وَالشَّقَّة نِصْف الْمُلَاءَة. *((**نووي**))*.

([7]) *«جُمَان كَاللُّؤْلُؤِ»*: الْجُمَان: بِضَمِّ الْجِيم وَتَخْفِيف الْمِيم هِيَ حَبَّات مِنْ الْفِضَّة تُصْنَع عَلَى هَيْئَة اللُّؤْلُؤ الْكِبَار، وَالْمُرَاد يَتَحَدَّر مِنْهُ الْمَاء عَلَى هَيْئَة اللُّؤْلُؤ فِي صَفَائِهِ. *((**نووي**))*.

([8]) *«فَيُرْسِل اللَّه تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِمْ النَّغَف فِي رِقَابهمْ فَيُصْبِحُونَ فَرْسَى»*: (النَّغَف): بِنُونٍ وَغَيْن مُعْجَمَة مَفْتُوحَتَيْنِ ثُمَّ فَاء، وَهُوَ دُود يَكُون فِي أُنُوف الْإِبِل وَالْغَنَم، الْوَاحِدَة: نَغَفَة. وَ(الْفَرْسَى): بِفَتْحِ الْفَاء مَقْصُور أَيْ قَتْلَى، وَاحِدهمْ فَرِيس. *((**نووي**))*.

([9]) *«مَلَأَهُ زَهْمهمْ وَنَتْنهمْ»*: هُوَ بِفَتْحِ الْهَاء أَيْ دَسْمهمْ وَرَائِحَتهمْ الْكَرِيهَة. *((**نووي**))*.

([10]) *«لَا يَكُنْ مِنْهُ بَيْت مَدَر»*: أَيْ لَا يَمْنَع مِنْ نُزُول الْمَاء بَيْت. *«الْمَدَر»* بِفَتْحِ الْمِيم وَالدَّال، وَهُوَ الطِّين الصُّلْب. *((**نووي**))*.

([11]) *«حَتَّى يَتْرُكهَا كَالزَّلَفَةِ»* رُوِيَ بِفَتْحِ الزَّاي وَاللَّام وَالْقَاف، وَرُوِيَ *«الزُّلْفَة»* بِضَمِّ الزَّاء وَإِسْكَان اللَّام وَبِالْفَاءِ، وَرُوِيَ *«الزَّلَفَة»* بِفَتْحِ الزَّاي وَاللَّام وَبِالْفَاءِ، وَقَالَ الْقَاضِي: رُوِيَ بِالْفَاءِ وَالْقَاف وَبِفَتْحِ اللَّام وَبِإِسْكَانِهَ  ا. وَكُلّهَا صَحِيحَة... قَالَ ثَعْلَب وَأَبُو زَيْد وَآخَرُونَ: مَعْنَاهُ كَالْمِرْآةِ. وَحَكَى صَاحِب *((**الْمَشَارِق**))* هَذَا عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس أَيْضًا، شَبَّهَهَا بِالْمِرْآةِ فِي صَفَائِهَا وَنَظَافَتهَا. *((**نووي**))*.

([12]) *«بِقِحْفهَا»* بِكَسْرِ الْقَاف هُوَ مُقَعَّر قِشْرهَا، شَبَّهَهَا بِقِحْفِ الرَّأْس، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فَوْق الدِّمَاغ، وَقِيلَ: مَا اِنْفَلَقَ مِنْ جُمْجُمَته وَانْفَصَلَ. *((**نووي**))*؛ أي: يستظلون بقشر الثمار من عظمها؛ وهذا يدل على كثرة الخير بعد موت يأجوج ومأجوج؛ حتى إن الثمار لتعظم إلى هذا الحد.

([13]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه مسلم (2937)، كتاب الفتن وأشراط الساعة، باب ذكر الدجال وصفته وما معه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سورة طه**وصح في فضلها حديث واحد:*قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«اسْمُ اللَّهِ الْأَعْظَمُ الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ فِي سُوَرٍ ثَلَاثٍ: الْبَقَرَةِ، وَآلِ عِمْرَانَ، وَطه»*([1]).

([1]) قد سبق الحديث في فضائل سورة البقرة (الحديث السادس)، وفي فضل سورة آل عمران.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاك مثله أخانا الكريم رضا الحملاوي

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سورة السجدة**وصح في فضلها حديثان:*

*الحديث الأول:*

*(قال الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله تعالى):* حَدَّثَنَا هُرَيْمُ بْنُ مِسْعَرٍ التِّرْمِذِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا الْفُضَيْلُ بْنُ عِيَاضٍ، عَنْ لَيْثٍ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ: أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ لَا يَنَامُ حَتَّى يَقْرَأَ: (الم تنزيل) (السجدة: 1 - 2)، (تبارك الذي بيده الملك)  (الملك: 1)([1]).
*الحديث الثاني:*

*(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى):* حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ، عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ -هُوَ ابْنُ هُرْمُزَ الْأَعْرَجُ-، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقْرَأُ فِي الْجُمُعَةِ فِي صَلَاةِ الْفَجْرِ: (الم تنزيل) (السجدة: 1 - 2) السَّجْدَةَ، وَ(هل أتى على الإنسان) (الإنسان: 1)([2]).

([1]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه الترمذي (2892)، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب ما جاء في فضل سورة الملك، والنسائي في *((**الكبرى**))* (10544)، كتاب عمل اليوم والليلة، باب ذكر ما يستحب للإنسان أن يقرأ كل ليلة قبل أن ينام، وصححه الألباني في *((**الصحيحة**))* (585)، *((**الروض النضير**))* (227)، *((**المشكاة**))* (2155) التحقيق الثاني.

([2]) *((**متفق عليه**))* أخرجه البخاري (891)، كتاب الجمعة، باب ما يقرأ في صلاة الفجر يوم الجمعة، ومسلم (880)، كتاب الجمعة، باب ما يقرأ في يوم الجمعة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سورة الزمر**وصح في فضلها حديث واحد:*عَنْ أَبِي لُبَابَةَ قَالَ: قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لَا يَنَامُ عَلَى فِرَاشِهِ حَتَّى يَقْرَأَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَالزُّمَرَ([1]).

([1]) قد تقدم في فضل سورة الإسراء.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سورة الفتح**وصح في فضلها حديثان:**الحديث الأول:**(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي مَالِكٌ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ يَسِيرُ فِي بَعْضِ أَسْفَارِهِ وَعُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ يَسِيرُ مَعَهُ لَيْلًا، فَسَأَلَهُ عُمَرُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثُمَّ سَأَلَهُ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ، ثُمَّ سَأَلَهُ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ. فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: ثَكِلَتْكَ أُمُّكَ نَزَرْتَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ كُلَّ ذَلِكَ لَا يُجِيبُكَ؟! قَالَ: عُمَرُ فَحَرَّكْتُ بَعِيرِي حَتَّى كُنْتُ أَمَامَ النَّاسِ، وَخَشِيتُ أَنْ يَنْزِلَ فِيَّ قُرْآنٌ، فَمَا نَشِبْتُ([1]) أَنْ سَمِعْتُ صَارِخًا يَصْرُخُ بِي. قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ: لَقَدْ خَشِيتُ أَنْ يَكُونَ نَزَلَ فِيَّ قُرْآنٌ! قَالَ: فَجِئْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: *«لَقَدْ أُنْزِلَتْ عَلَيَّ اللَّيْلَةَ سُورَةٌ، لَهِيَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا طَلَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ الشَّمْسُ»* ثُمَّ قَرَأَ:(إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا) (الفتح: ١)([2]).
*الحديث الثاني:**(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا حَجَّاجُ بْنُ مِنْهَالٍ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو إِيَاسٍ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ مُغَفَّلٍ قَالَ: رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَ فَتْحِ مَكَّةَ وَهُوَ يَقْرَأُ عَلَى رَاحِلَتِهِ سُورَةَ الْفَتْحِ([3]).

([1]) نشبت: لبثت.

([2]) رواه البخاري في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب فضل سورة الفتح، برقم (5012)، وكتاب المغازي، باب غزوة الحديبية، برقم (4177)، وكتاب تفسير القرآن، برقم (4833).

([3]) *((**متفق عليه**))* أخرجه البخاري (5034)، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب القراءة على الدابة، ومسلم (794)، كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب قراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سورة الفتح يوم فتح مكة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سورة ق**وصح في فضلها حديثان:*

*الحديث الأول:*

*(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ، عَنْ خُبَيْبٍ، عَنْ عَبدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مَعْنٍ، عَنْ بِنْتٍ لِحَارِثَةَ بْنِ النُّعْمَانِ([1]) قَالَتْ: مَا حَفِظْتُ ق إِلَّا مِنْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ يَخْطُبُ بِهَا كُلَّ جُمُعَةٍ. قَالَتْ: وَكَانَ تَنُّورُنَا وَتَنُّورُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَاحِدًا([2]).
*الحديث الثاني:*

*(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ يَحْيَى قَالَ: قَرَأْتُ عَلَى مَالِكٍ عَنْ ضَمْرَةَ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ الْمَازِنِيِّ، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ: أَنَّ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ سَأَلَ أَبَا وَاقِدٍ اللَّيْثِيَّ: مَا كَانَ يَقْرَأُ بِهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي الْأَضْحَى وَالْفِطْرِ؟ فَقَالَ: كَانَ يَقْرَأُ فِيهِمَا: (ق والقرآن المجيد) (ق: 1)، (اقتربت الساعة) (القمر: 1) ([3]).


([1]) هي: أم هشام بنت حارثة بن النعمان؛ كما جاء في الرواية الثانية.

([2]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه مسلم (873)، كتاب الجمعة، باب تخفيف الصلاة والخطبة، وأبو داود (1102)، كتاب الصلاة، باب الرجل يخطب على قوس وغيرها.
وقَوْلهَا: (وَكَانَ تَنُّورنَا وَتَنُّور رَسُول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم وَاحِدًا): إِشَارَة إِلَى حِفْظهَا وَمَعْرِفَتهَا بِأَحْوَالِ النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَقُرْبهَا مِنْ مَنْزِله. *((**نووي**))*. والتنور: الذي يُخبز فيه.

([3]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه مسلم (891)، كتاب صلاة العيدين، باب ما يقرأ به في صلاة العيدين، وأبو داود (1154)، كتاب الصلاة، باب ما يقرأ في الأضحى والفطر، والترمذي (534)، كتاب الصلاة، باب ما جاء في القراءة في العيدين.
قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى: "قَوْله: (عَنْ أَبِي وَاقِد سَأَلَنِي عُمَر) قَالُوا: يَحْتَمِل أَنَّ عُمَر رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ شَكَّ فِي ذَلِكَ فَاسْتَثْبَتَهُ  ، أَوْ أَرَادَ إِعْلَام النَّاس بِذَلِكَ، أَوْ نَحْو هَذَا مِنْ الْمَقَاصِد. قَالُوا: وَيَبْعُد أَنَّ عُمَر لَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَم ذَلِكَ مَعَ شُهُوده صَلَاة الْعِيد مَعَ رَسُول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم مَرَّات وَقُرْبه مِنْهُ" *((**المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن حجاج**))* 3/387.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سورة القمر**وصح في فضلها حديث واحد:*عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ: أَنَّ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ سَأَلَ أَبَا وَاقِدٍ اللَّيْثِيَّ: مَا كَانَ يَقْرَأُ بِهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي الْأَضْحَى وَالْفِطْرِ؟ فَقَالَ: كَانَ يَقْرَأُ فِيهِمَا: (ق والقرآن المجيد) (ق: ١)، وَ (اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر) (القمر: ١) ([1]).

([1]) قد تقدم في فضل سورة ق (الحديث الثاني).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سورة تبارك**وصح في فضلها حديثان:**الحديث الأول:**(قال الإمام أبو داود رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ مَرْزُوقٍ، أَخْبَرَنَا شُعْبَةُ، أَخْبَرَنَا قَتَادَةُ، عَنْ عَبَّاسٍ الْجُشَمِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ: عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: *«سُورَةٌ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ ثَلَاثُونَ آيَةً تَشْفَعُ لِصَاحِبِهَا حَتَّى يُغْفَرَ لَهُ: (تبارك الذي بيده الملك)* *(الملك: ١)**»*([1]).
وفي لفظ عند الحاكم: حَدَّثَنَا (أَبُو الْعباس مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ)، ثنا (بَكَّارُ بْنُ قُتَيْبَةَ الْقَاضِي)، ثنا (أَبُو دَاوُدَ الطَّيَالِسِيُّ  )، ثنا (عِمْرَانُ الْقَطَّانُ)، عَنْ (قَتَادَةَ)، عَنْ (عَبَّاسٍ الْجُشَمِيِّ)، عَنْ (أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ): أَنّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: *«إِنَّ سُورَةً مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ**، مَا هِيَ إِلا ثَلاثُونَ آيَةً شَفَعَتْ لِرَجُلٍ فَأَخْرَجَتْهُ مِنَ النَّارِ وَأَدْخَلَتْهُ الْجَنَّةَ"**([2])**.*
*الحديث الثاني:*عَنْ جَابِرٍ: أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ لَا يَنَامُ حَتَّى يَقْرَأَ: (الم تنزيل) (السجدة: ١ - ٢)، وَ (تبارك الذي بيده الملك) (الملك: ١)([3]).

([1]) رواه أبو داود في *((**سننه**))* كتاب الصلاة، باب في عدد الآي، برقم (1400)، والترمذي في *((**سننه**))* كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب ما جاء في فضل سورة الملك، برقم (2891)، وقال: "هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ". ورواه ابن ماجه في *((**سننه**))* كتاب الأدب، باب ثواب القرآن، برقم (3786)، وأحمد في *((**مسنده**))* مسند المكثرين من الصحابة، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، برقم (8259)، 2/321، وقال *شعيب الأرنؤوط: حسن لغيره رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير عباس. ورواه* الحاكم في *((**مستدركه**))* كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب ذكر فضائل وسور آي متفرقة، برقم (2075)، 1/753، وقال: "هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه"، وحسنه الألباني في *((**التعليق الرغيب**))* 2/223، *((**المشكاة**))* (2153).

([2]) رواه الحاكم في *((**مستدركه**))* كتاب التفسير، باب تفسير سورة الملك، برقم (3838)، 2/450، وقال: "هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحُ الإِسْنَادِ وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاهُ، وَقَدْ سَقَطَ لِي فِي سَمَاعِي هَذَا الْحَرْفُ: *«وَهِيَ سُورَةُ الْمُلْكِ»*. ووافقه الذهبي، وحسنه الألباني في *((**صحيح الجامع**))* رقم (2092).

([3]) قد تقدم في فضل سورة السجدة (الحديث الأول).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سورة الإنسان**وصح في فضلها حديث واحد:**عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم** يَقْرَأُ فِي الْجُمُعَةِ فِي صَلَاةِ الْفَجْرِ: (الم تنزيل)**(السجدة: ١ - ٢)** السَّجْدَةَ، و(هل أتى على الإنسان)**(الإنسان: ١)**([1]).*

([1]) قد تقدم في فضل سورة السجدة (الحديث الثاني).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سور التكوير والانفطار والانشقاق**وصح في فضلهم حديث واحد:*

*(قال الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله)**: حَدَّثَنَا عَبَّاسُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَظِيمِ الْعَنْبَرِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ بَحِيرٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ -وَهُوَ ابْنُ يَزِيدَ الصَّنْعَانِيُّ- قَال: سَمِعْتُ ابْنَ عُمَرَ يَقُولُ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم**: «مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَنْظُرَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ كَأَنَّهُ رَأْيُ عَيْنٍ فَلْيَقْرَأْ:(إذ  ا الشمس كورت)**(التكوير: 1)،** وَ(إذا السماء انفطرت)**(الانفطار: 1)**،** وَ(إذا السماء انشقت)**(الانشقاق: 1)**»* ([1]).

([1]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه الترمذي (3333)، كتاب التفسير، باب ومن سورة (إذا الشمس كورت) *(التكوير: 1)*، وأحمد 2/27، 36/100، وصححه الألباني في *((**الصحيحة**))* (1081).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سورة الأعلى**وصح في فضلها حديثان:**الحديث الأول:**(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ يَحْيَى، وَأَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، وَإِسْحَقُ –جَمِيعًا-، عَنْ جَرِيرٍ؛ قَالَ يَحْيَى: أَخْبَرَنَا جَرِيرٌ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُنْتَشِرِ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ حَبِيبِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ مَوْلَى النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ، عَنْ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقْرَأُ فِي الْعِيدَيْنِ وَفِي الْجُمُعَةِ: (سح اسم ربك الأعلى) (الأعلى: ١)، وَ (هل أتاك حديث الغاشية) (الغاشية: ١). قَالَ: وَإِذَا اجْتَمَعَ الْعِيدُ وَالْجُمُعَةُ فِي يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ يَقْرَأُ بِهِمَا أَيْضًا فِي الصَّلَاتَيْنِ([1]).
*الحديث الثاني:**(قال الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ حُجْرٍ، أَخْبَرَنَا شَرِيكٌ، عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَقَ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ، عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقْرَأُ فِي الْوِتْرِ بِـ(سبح اسم ربك الأعلى) (الأعلى: ١)، وَ (قل يا أيها الكافرون) (الكافرون: ١)، وَ (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: ١) فِي رَكْعَةٍ رَكْعَةٍ([2]).

([1]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه مسلم (878)، كتاب الجمعة، باب ما يقرأ في صلاة الجمعة، وأبو داود (1122)، كتاب الصلاة، باب ما يقرأ في الجمعة، والترمذي (533)، كتاب الصلاة، باب ما جاء في العيدين، وأحمد 4/271، وغيرهم.

([2]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه الترمذي (462)، كتاب الصلاة، باب ما يقرأ في الوتر، وقال: وَفِي الْبَاب عَنْ عَلِيٍّ، وَعَائِشَةَ، وَعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبْزَى، عَنْ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ. وَيُرْوَى عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبْزَى عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم... وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنَّهُ قَرَأَ فِي الْوِتْرِ فِي الرَّكْعَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ بِالْمُعَوِّذَت  َيْنِ وَ (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: ١)، وَالَّذِي اخْتَارَهُ أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَمَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ أَنْ يَقْرَأَ بِـ(سبح اسم ربك الأعلى)  (الأعلى: ١)، وَ (قل يا أيها الكافرون) (الكافرون: ١)، وَ (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: ١) يَقْرَأُ فِي كُلِّ رَكْعَةٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ بِسُورَةٍ. اهـ.
والحديث أخرجه ابن ماجه أيضا (1172)، كتاب إقامة الصلاة، باب ما جاء فيما يُقرأ في الوتر، وصححه الألباني في *((**الروض النضير**))* (442)، *((**صلاة التراويح**))* (113).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سورة الغاشية**وصح في فضلها حديث واحد:*عَنْ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقْرَأُ فِي الْعِيدَيْنِ وَفِي الْجُمُعَةِ بِـ (سيح اسم ربك الأعلى) (الأعلى: ١)، وَ (هل أتاك حديث الغاشية) (الغاشية: ١). قَالَ: وَإِذَا اجْتَمَعَ الْعِيدُ وَالْجُمُعَةُ فِي يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ يَقْرَأُ بِهِمَا أَيْضًا فِي الصَّلَاتَيْنِ([1]).

([1]) قد تقدم الحديث في فضل سورة الأعلى (الحديث الأول).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سورة البينة
*وصح في فضلها حديث واحد:
*(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ، حَدَّثَنَا غُنْدَرٌ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ: سَمِعْتُ قَتَادَةَ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لِأُبَيٍّ: *«إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَمَرَنِي أَنْ أَقْرَأَ عَلَيْكَ: (لم يكن الذين كفروا)* *(البينة: 1**)**»* قَالَ: وَسَمَّانِي؟! قَالَ: *«نَعَمْ»*؛ فَبَكَى([1]).

([1]) *((**متفق عليه**))* أخرجه البخاري (4959)، كتاب التفسير، باب تفسير سورة (لم يكن الذين كفروا) (البينة: 1)، ومسلم (799)، كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب استحباب قراءة القرآن على أهل الفضل والحذق فيه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل سورة الكافرون**وصح في فضلها ثلاثة أحاديث:**الحديث الأول:**(قال الإمام أبو داود رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا النُّفَيْلِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا زُهَيْرٌ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَقَ، عَنْ فَرْوَةَ بْنِ نَوْفَلٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ: أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ لِنَوْفَلٍ: *«اقْرَأْ: (قل يا أيها الكافرون)* *(الكافرون: ١)**،** ثُمَّ نَمْ عَلَى خَاتِمَتِهَا؛ فَإِنَّهَا بَرَاءَةٌ مِنْ الشِّرْكِ»*([1]).
*الحديث الثاني:*عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقْرَأُ فِي الْوِتْرِ بِـ (سبح اسم ربك  الأعلى) (الأعلى: ١)، وَ (قل يا أيها الكافرون) (الكافرون: ١)، وَ (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: ١) فِي رَكْعَةٍ رَكْعَةٍ([2]).
*الحديث الثالث:**(قال الإمام ابن ماجه رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ، حَدَّثَنَا الْجُرَيْرِيُّ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ شَقِيقٍ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَيْنِ قَبْلَ الْفَجْرِ، وَكَانَ يَقُولُ: *«نِعْمَ السُّورَتَانِ هُمَا يُقْرَأُ بِهِمَا فِي رَكْعَتَيْ الْفَجْرِ: (قل هو الله أحد)**(الإخلاص: ١**)** وَ** (قل يا أيها الكافرون)**(الكافرون: ١)**»*([3]).


([1]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه أبو داود (5055)، كتاب الأدب، باب ما يُقال عند النوم، والترمذي (3403)، كتاب الدعوات، باب فيمن يقرأ القرآن عند المنام، وأحمد 5/456، وصححه الألباني في *((**التعليق الرغيب**))* 1/209.

([2]) قد تقدم الحديث في فضل سورة الأعلى (الحديث الثاني).

([3]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه ابن ماجه (1150)، كتاب إقامة الصلاة والسنة فيها، باب ما جاء فيما يقرأ في الركعتين قبل الفجر، وأحمد 6/239، وابن خزيمة (1114).
*((**قلت**))*: والسند المذكور جميع رجاله ثقات، والحديث صححه الألباني في *((**الصحيحة**))* (646).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضائل سورة الإخلاص
*وصح في فضلها عشرة أحاديث:
الحديث الأول:
*(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله)*: وَحَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَاتِمٍ وَيَعْقُوبُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ جَمِيعًا، عَنْ يَحْيَى، قَالَ ابْنُ حَاتِمٍ: حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ كَيْسَانَ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو حَازِمٍ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«احْشُدُوا([1]) فَإِنِّي سَأَقْرَأُ عَلَيْكُمْ ثُلُثَ الْقُرْآنِ»* فَحَشَدَ مَنْ حَشَدَ ثُمَّ خَرَجَ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَرَأَ:( قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: 1) ثُمَّ دَخَلَ. فَقَالَ بَعْضُنَا لِبَعْضٍ: إِنِّي أُرَى هَذَا خَبَرٌ جَاءَهُ مِنْ السَّمَاءِ فَذَاكَ الَّذِي أَدْخَلَهُ. ثُمَّ خَرَجَ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: *«إِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: سَأَقْرَأُ عَلَيْكُمْ ثُلُثَ الْقُرْآنِ. أَلَا إِنَّهَا تَعْدِلُ ثُلُثَ الْقُرْآنِ»*([2]).
*الحديث الثاني:*
*(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا عُمَرُ بْنُ حَفْصٍ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي، حَدَّثَنَا الْأَعْمَشُ، حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالضَّحَّاكُ الْمَشْرِقِيُّ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لِأَصْحَابِهِ: *«أَيَعْجِزُ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يَقْرَأَ ثُلُثَ الْقُرْآنِ فِي لَيْلَةٍ؟»* فَشَقَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَقَالُوا: أَيُّنَا يُطِيقُ ذَلِكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟! فَقَالَ: *«اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الصَّمَدُ ثُلُثُ الْقُرْآنِ»*([3]).
وروى نحوه مسلم عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه. قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله: وَحَدَّثَنِي زُهَيْرُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ، قَالَ زُهَيْرٌ: حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ، عَنْ شُعْبَةَ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ، عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ، عَنْ مَعْدَانَ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ: عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: *«أَيَعْجِزُ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يَقْرَأَ فِي لَيْلَةٍ ثُلُثَ الْقُرْآنِ؟»* قَالُوا: وَكَيْفَ يَقْرَأْ ثُلُثَ الْقُرْآنِ؟! قَالَ: (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: 1) تَعْدِلُ ثُلُثَ الْقُرْآنِ».
وحَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَكْرٍ، حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي عَرُوبَةَ (ح).
وَحَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا عَفَّانُ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبَانُ الْعَطَّارُ جَمِيعًا، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ، وَفِي حَدِيثِهِمَا مِنْ قَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: *«إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَزَّأَ الْقُرْآنَ ثَلَاثَةَ أَجْزَاءٍ، فَجَعَلَ (قل هو الله أحد)**(الإخلاص: 1**)** جُزْءًا مِنْ أَجْزَاءِ الْقُرْآنِ»*([4]).

([1]) اُحْشُدُوا: أَيْ اِجْتَمِعُوا.
([2]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه مسلم (812)، كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب فضائل قراءة: (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: 1)، برقم (812).
قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى: "قَوْله صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«* (قل هو الله أحد) *(الإخلاص: 1)** تَعْدِل ثُلُث الْقُرْآن»* وَفِي الرِّوَايَة الْأُخْرَى: *«إِنَّ اللَّه جَزَّأَ الْقُرْآن ثَلَاثَة أَجْزَاء؛ فَجَعَلَ (قل هو الله أحد)* *(الإخلاص: 1)** جُزْءًا مِنْ أَجْزَاء الْقُرْآن»*. قَالَ الْقَاضِي: قَالَ الْمَازِرِيُّ: قِيلَ: مَعْنَاهُ: أَنَّ الْقُرْآن عَلَى ثَلَاثَة أَنْحَاء: قَصَص وَأَحْكَام وَصِفَات لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى، وَ (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: 1) مُتَضَمِّنَة لِلصِّفَاتِ. فَهِيَ ثُلُث، وَجُزْء مِنْ ثَلَاثَة أَجْزَاء. وَقِيلَ: مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّ ثَوَاب قِرَاءَتهَا يُضَاعَف بِقَدْرِ ثَوَاب قِرَاءَة ثُلُث الْقُرْآن بِغَيْرِ تَضْعِيف" *((**المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن حجاج**))* 3/304-305.
([3]) رواه البخاري في *((**صححيه**))* كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب فضل: (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: 1)، برقم (5015).
([4]) رواه مسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب فضل قراءة: (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: 1)، برقم (811).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الثالث:
(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله): حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرٌو، عَنْ ابْنِ أَبِي هِلَالٍ: أَنَّ أَبَا الرِّجَالِ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ حَدَّثَهُ، عَنْ أُمِّهِ عَمْرَةَ بِنْتِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ -وَكَانَتْ فِي حَجْرِ عَائِشَةَ زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم- عَنْ عَائِشَةَ: أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بَعَثَ رَجُلًا عَلَى سَرِيَّةٍ، وَكَانَ يَقْرَأُ لِأَصْحَابِهِ فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ فَيَخْتِمُ بِـ (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: 1)، فَلَمَّا رَجَعُوا ذَكَرُوا ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: «سَلُوهُ: لِأَيِّ شَيْءٍ يَصْنَعُ ذَلِكَ؟» فَسَأَلُوهُ فَقَالَ: لِأَنَّهَا صِفَةُ الرَّحْمَنِ وَأَنَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ أَقْرَأَ بِهَا. فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أَخْبِرُوهُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّهُ»([1]).*
([1]) رواه البخاري في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب التوحيد، باب ما جاء في دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، برقم (7375)، ومسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب فضل قراءة: (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: 1)، برقم (813).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الرابع:**(قال الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَعِيلَ، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَعِيلُ بْنُ أَبِي أُوَيْسٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ، عَنْ ثَابِتٍ الْبُنَانِيِّ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ: كَانَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ يَؤُمُّهُمْ فِي مَسْجِدِ قُبَاءَ، فَكَانَ كُلَّمَا افْتَتَحَ سُورَةً يَقْرَأُ لَهُمْ فِي الصَّلَاةِ، فَقَرَأَ بِهَا افْتَتَحَ بِـ(قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: ١) حَتَّى يَفْرُغَ مِنْهَا، ثُمَّ يَقْرَأُ بِسُورَةٍ أُخْرَى مَعَهَا، وَكَانَ يَصْنَعُ ذَلِكَ فِي كُلِّ رَكْعَةٍ، فَكَلَّمَهُ أَصْحَابُهُ فَقَالُوا: إِنَّكَ تَقْرَأُ بِهَذِهِ السُّورَةِ ثُمَّ لَا تَرَى أَنَّهَا تُجْزِئُكَ حَتَّى تَقْرَأَ بِسُورَةٍ أُخْرَى، فَإِمَّا أَنْ تَقْرَأَ بِهَا وَإِمَّا أَنْ تَدَعَهَا وَتَقْرَأَ بِسُورَةٍ أُخْرَى. قَالَ: مَا أَنَا بِتَارِكِهَا إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمْ أَنْ أَؤُمَّكُمْ بِهَا فَعَلْتُ، وَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمْ تَرَكْتُكُمْ. وَكَانُوا يَرَوْنَهُ أَفْضَلَهُمْ، وَكَرِهُوا أَنْ يَؤُمَّهُمْ غَيْرُهُ، فَلَمَّا أَتَاهُمْ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَخْبَرُوهُ الْخَبَرَ، فَقَالَ: *«يَا فُلَانُ، مَا يَمْنَعُكَ مِمَّا يَأْمُرُ بِهِ أَصْحَابُكَ؟ وَمَا يَحْمِلُكَ أَنْ تَقْرَأَ هَذِهِ السُّورَةَ فِي كُلِّ رَكْعَةٍ؟»* فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، إِنِّي أُحِبُّهَا. فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«إِنَّ حُبَّهَا أَدْخَلَكَ الْجَنَّةَ»*([1]).
*الحديث الخامس:**(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يُوسُفَ، أَخْبَرَنَا مَالِكٌ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي صَعْصَعَةَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ: أَنَّ رَجُلًا سَمِعَ رَجُلًا يَقْرَأُ: (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: ١) يُرَدِّدُهَا، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَ جَاءَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ لَهُ، وَكَأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ يَتَقَالُّهَا! فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ، إِنَّهَا لَتَعْدِلُ ثُلُثَ الْقُرْآنِ»*.
وَزَادَ أَبُو مَعْمَرٍ: حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ، عَنْ مَالِكِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي صَعْصَعَةَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ: أَخْبَرَنِي أَخِي قَتَادَةُ بْنُ النُّعْمَانِ: أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَامَ فِي زَمَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقْرَأُ مِنْ السَّحَرِ: (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: ١) لَا يَزِيدُ عَلَيْهَا، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحْنَا أَتَى الرَّجُلُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم... نَحْوَهُ([2]).

([1]) رواه الترمذي في *((**سننه**))* كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب ما جاء في سورة الإخلاص، برقم (2901)، وقال: "هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ غَرِيبٌ صَحِيحٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْهِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ عَنْ ثَابِتٍ، وَرَوَى مُبَارَكُ بْنُ فَضَالَةَ عَنْ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ أَنَسٍ: أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، إِنِّي أُحِبُّ هَذِهِ السُّورَةَ (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: ١)؟ فَقَالَ: *«إِنَّ حُبَّكَ إِيَّاهَا يُدْخِلُكَ الْجَنَّةَ»* حَدَّثَنَا بِذَلِكَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ الْأَشْعَثِ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْوَلِيدِ حَدَّثَنَا مُبَارَكُ بْنُ فَضَالَةَ بِهَذَا. ورواه البخاري تعليقا (774)، وقال الألباني: حسن صحيح. انظر: *((**التعليق الرغيب**))* 2/224، و*((**صفة الصلاة**))*ص85.

([2]) رواه البخاري في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب فضل: (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: ١)، برقم (5014).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث السادس:*
*(قال الإمام النسائي رحمه الله)*: أَخْبَرَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ، عَنْ مَالِكٍ، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ بْنِ حُنَيْنٍ مَوْلَى آلِ زَيْدِ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ يَقُولُ: أَقْبَلْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَسَمِعَ رَجُلًا يَقْرَأُ: (قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ، اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ، لَمْ يَلِدْ، وَلَمْ يُولَدْ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ ) (الإخلاص: 1 - 4)؛ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«وَجَبَتْ»* فَسَأَلْتُهُ: مَاذَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ: *«الْجَنَّةُ»*([1]).
*الحديث السابع:*
عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقْرَأُ فِي الْوِتْرِ بِـ(سبح اسم ربك الأعلى) (الأعلى: 1)، وَ (قل يا أيها الكافرون) (الكافرون: 1)، وَ (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: 1) فِي رَكْعَةٍ رَكْعَةٍ([2]).
*الحديث الثامن:*
عَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَيْنِ قَبْلَ الْفَجْرِ، وَكَانَ يَقُولُ: *«نِعْمَ السُّورَتَانِ هُمَا يُقْرَأُ بِهِمَا فِي رَكْعَتَيْ الْفَجْرِ: (قل هو الله أحد)**(الإخلاص: 1**)** وَ** (قل يا أيها الكافرون)**(الكافرون: 1)**»*([3]).
([1]) رواه النسائي في *((**سننه**))* كتاب الافتتاح، برقم (994)، والترمذي في *((**سننه**))* كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب ما جاء في سورة الإخلاص، برقم (2897)، وقال: "هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ غَرِيبٌ لَا نَعْرِفُهُ إِلَّا مِنْ حَدِيثِ مَالِكِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ، وَابْنُ حُنَيْنٍ هُوَ عُبَيْدُ بْنُ حُنَيْنٍ"، وصححه الألباني في *((**التعليق الرغيب**))* 2/224.
([2]) قد تقدم الحديث في فضل سورة الأعلى (الحديث الثاني).
([3]) قد تقدم الحديث في فضل سورة الكافرون (الحديث الثالث).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث التاسع:*
*(قال الإمام النسائي رحمه الله)*: أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي الْقَعْنَبِيُّ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ، عَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ خُبَيْبٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ الْجُهَنِيِّ قَالَ: بَيْنَا أَنَا أَقُودُ بِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم رَاحِلَتَهُ فِي غَزْوَةٍ إِذْ قَالَ: *«يَا عُقْبَةُ، قُلْ»* فَاسْتَمَعْتُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: *«يَا عُقْبَةُ، قُلْ»* فَاسْتَمَعْتُ، فَقَالَهَا الثَّالِثَةَ فَقُلْتُ: مَا أَقُولُ؟ فَقَالَ: *«(قل هو الله أحد)**(الإخلاص: 1)**»* فَقَرَأَ السُّورَةَ حَتَّى خَتَمَهَا، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ: (قل أعوذ برب الفلق) (الفلق: 1)، وَقَرَأْتُ مَعَهُ حَتَّى خَتَمَهَا، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ: (قل أعوذ برب الناس) (الناس: 1) فَقَرَأْتُ مَعَهُ حَتَّى خَتَمَهَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: *«مَا تَعَوَّذَ بِمِثْلِهِنَّ أَحَدٌ»*([1]).
*الحديث العاشر:*
*(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا الْمُفَضَّلُ بْنُ فَضَالَةَ، عَنْ عُقَيْلٍ، عَنْ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ: أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ إِذَا أَوَى إِلَى فِرَاشِهِ كُلَّ لَيْلَةٍ جَمَعَ، كَفَّيْهِ ثُمَّ نَفَثَ فِيهِمَا فَقَرَأَ فِيهِمَا: (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: 1)، وَ(قل أعوذ برب الفلق) (الفلق: 1)، وَ(قل أعوذ برب الناس) (الناس: 1)، ثُمَّ يَمْسَحُ بِهِمَا مَا اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْ جَسَدِهِ يَبْدَأُ، بِهِمَا عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَوَجْهِهِ وَمَا أَقْبَلَ مِنْ جَسَدِهِ، يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ([2])
([1]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه النسائي (5430)، كتاب الاستعاذة، وصححه الألباني في *((**صحيح سنن أبي داود**))* (1315).

([2]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه البخاري (5017)، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب فضل المعوذات.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضائل المعوِّذتين
*وصح في فضلهما ثلاثة عشرة حديثًا:
الحديث الأول:
*(قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله)*: وَحَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا جَرِيرٌ، عَنْ بَيَانٍ، عَنْ قَيْسِ بْنِ أَبِي حَازِمٍ، عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم:* «أَلَمْ تَرَ آيَاتٍ أُنْزِلَتْ اللَّيْلَةَ لَمْ يُرَ مِثْلُهُنَّ قَطُّ: (قل أعوذ برب الفلق)**(الفلق: ١)**،** وَ(قل أعوذ برب الناس)**(الناس: ١)**»*([1]).
الحديث الثاني:
*(قال الإمام النسائي رحمه الله)*: أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو قَالَ: أَنْبَأَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنِي مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ، عَنْ ابْنِ الْحَارِثِ -وَهُوَ الْعَلَاءُ- عَنْ الْقَاسِمِ -مَوْلَى مُعَاوِيَةَ- عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ قَالَ: كُنْتُ أَقُودُ بِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي السَّفَرِ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«يَا عُقْبَةُ، أَلَا أُعَلِّمُكَ خَيْرَ سُورَتَيْنِ قُرِئَتَا؟»* فَعَلَّمَنِي: (قل أعوذ برب الفلق) (الفلق: ١)، وَ(قل أعوذ برب الناس) (الناس: ١). فَلَمْ يَرَنِي سُرِرْتُ بِهِمَا جِدًّا، فَلَمَّا نَزَلَ لِصَلَاةِ الصُّبْحِ صَلَّى بِهِمَا صَلَاةَ الصُّبْحِ لِلنَّاسِ، فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ الصَّلَاةِ الْتَفَتَ إِلَيَّ فَقَالَ: *«يَا عُقْبَةُ، كَيْفَ رَأَيْتَ؟»*([2]).([1]) رواه مسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب فضل قراءة المعوذتين، برقم (814).

([2]) رواه النسائي في *((**سننه**))* كتاب الاستعاذة، برقم (5436) واللفظ له، ومسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب فضل قراءة المعوذتين، برقم (814)، والترمذي في *((**سننه**))* كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب ما جاء في المعوذتين، برقم (2902)، وقال: "هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ"، وأبو داود في *((**سننه**))* كتاب الصلاة، باب في المعوذتين، برقم (1462)، وصححه الألباني في *((**صحيح أبي داود**))* (1315).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الثالث:
(قال الإمام النسائي رحمه الله): أَخْبَرَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ عَلِيٍّ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي بَدَلٌ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا شَدَّادُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدٌ الْجُرَيْرِيُّ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو نَضْرَةَ، عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ: قَالَ لِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «اقْرَأْ يَا جَابِرُ» قُلْتُ: وَمَاذَا أَقْرَأُ بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ: «اقْرَأْ: (قل أعوذ برب الفلق)(الفلق: 1)، وَ(قل أعوذ برب الناس)(الناس: 1)» فَقَرَأْتُهُمَا  . فَقَالَ: «اقْرَأْ بِهِمَا وَلَنْ تَقْرَأَ بِمِثْلِهِمَا»([1]).
الحديث الرابع:
(قال الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله): حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ بْنُ حُمَيْدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَعِيلَ بْنِ أَبِي فُدَيْكٍ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْبَرَّادِ، عَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ خُبَيْبٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ: خَرَجْنَا فِي لَيْلَةٍ مَطِيرَةٍ وَظُلْمَةٍ شَدِيدَةٍ نَطْلُبُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُصَلِّي لَنَا. قَالَ: فَأَدْرَكْتُهُ. فَقَالَ: «قُلْ» فَلَمْ أَقُلْ شَيْئًا. ثُمَّ قَالَ: «قُلْ» فَلَمْ أَقُلْ شَيْئًا. قَالَ: «قُلْ» فَقُلْتُ: مَا أَقُولُ؟ قَالَ: «قُلْ: (بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1)*
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ (3) مالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5)
اهْدِنَا الصِّراطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6) صِراطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ (7)) *(الفاتحة: 1 - 7**)** وَالْمُعَوِّذَت  َيْنِ حِينَ تُمْسِي وَتُصْبِحُ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ؛ تَكْفِيكَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ»*([2]).

([1]) رواه النسائي في *((**سننه**))* الكتاب السابق، برقم (5441)، وقال الألباني في *((**التعليق الرغيب**))* 2 / 226: حسن صحيح.
([2]) رواه الترمذي في *((**سننه**))* كتاب الدعوات، باب في انتظار الفرج وغير ذلك، برقم (3575)، وقال: "هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ غَرِيبٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْهِ، وَأَبُو سَعِيدٍ الْبَرَّادُ هُوَ أَسِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي أَسِيدٍ مَدَنِيٌّ". والنسائي في *((**سننه**))* كتاب الاستعاذة، برقم (5429)، وأخرجه عبد الله بن أحمد في *((**زياداته على المسند**))* 5/312، وحسنه الألباني في *((**التعليق الرغيب**))* 1/224، *((**الكلم الطيب**))* 19/7، *((**صحيح الكلم**))* ص19.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الخامس:
(قال الإمام أبو داود رحمه الله): حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ الْمُرَادِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ، عَنْ اللَّيْثِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ: أَنَّ حُنَيْنَ بْنَ أَبِي حَكِيمٍ حَدَّثَهُ، عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ رَبَاحٍ اللَّخْمِيِّ، عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ قَالَ: أَمَرَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ أَقْرَأَ بِالْمُعَوِّذَا  تِ دُبُرَ كُلِّ صَلَاةٍ([1]).*
*الحديث السادس:
**(قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله): حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يُوسُفَ، أَخْبَرَنَا مَالِكٌ، عَنْ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ إِذَا اشْتَكَى يَقْرَأُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ بِالْمُعَوِّذَا  تِ وَيَنْفُثُ، فَلَمَّا اشْتَدَّ وَجَعُهُ كُنْتُ أَقْرَأُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَمْسَحُ بِيَدِهِ رَجَاءَ بَرَكَتِهَا([2]).*
([1]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه أبو داود (1523)، كتاب الصلاة، باب في الاستغفار، والإسناد المذكور جميع رجاله ثقات غير حنين بن أبي حكيم صدوق، وقد توبع؛ تابعه يزيد بن محمد القرشي، وهو صدوق، عن علي بن رباح. والحديث أخرجه أحمد 4/155، وأخرجه ابن خزيمة (755) 1/372، وصححه الألباني في *((**الصحيحة**))* (645)، وقال: وهذا إسناد جيد، رجاله ثقات، رجال مسلم، غير حنين بن أبي حكيم، فهو صدوق. اهـ.
([2]) *((**متفق عليه**))* أخرجه البخاري (5016)، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب فضل المعوذات، ومسلم (2192)، كتاب السلام، باب رقية المريض بالمعوذات.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث السابع:
**(قال الإمام النسائي رحمه الله): أَخْبَرَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا اللَّيْثُ، عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ أَبِي حَبِيبٍ، عَنْ أَبِي عِمْرَانَ أَسْلَمَ، عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ قَالَ: اتَّبَعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ رَاكِبٌ، فَوَضَعْتُ يَدِي عَلَى قَدَمِهِ فَقُلْتُ: أَقْرِئْنِي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ سُورَةَ هُودٍ وَسُورَةَ يُوسُفَ. فَقَالَ: «لَنْ تَقْرَأَ شَيْئًا أَبْلَغَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ (قل أعوذ برب الفلق)(الفلق: 1)، وَ(قل أعوذ برب الناس)(الناس: 1)»([1]).*
*الحديث الثامن:
**(قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا حَيْوَةُ بْنُ شُرَيْحٍ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا بَقِيَّةُ، حَدَّثَنَا بَحِيرُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ، عَنْ خَالِدِ بْنِ مَعْدَانَ، عَنْ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ، عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أُهْدِيَتْ لَهُ بَغْلَةٌ شَهْبَاءُ([2])، فَرَكِبَهَا، فَأَخَذَ عُقْبَةُ يَقُودُهَا، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم لِعُقْبَةَ: *«اقْرَأْ»* فَقَالَ: وَمَا أَقْرَأُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«اقْرَأْ:** (قل أعوذ برب الفلق)* *(الفلق: 1)**»* فَأَعَادَهَا عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى قَرَأَهَا، فَعَرَفَ أَنِّي لَمْ أَفْرَحْ بِهَا جِدًّا! فَقَالَ: *«لَعَلَّكَ تَهَاوَنْتَ بِهَا! فَمَا قُمْتَ تُصَلِّي بِشَيْءٍ مِثْلِهَا**»*([3]).
([1]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه النسائي (953)، كتاب الافتتاح، باب الفضل في قراءة المعوذتين، وفي *((**الكبرى**))* (1025)، وأحمد 4/155، والحاكم 2/545، والدارمي 2/553، كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب في فضل المعوذتين، وصححه الألباني في *((**المشكاة**))* (2164).

([2]) الشهب: البياض الذي غلب على السواد.

([3]) *((**إسناده حسن**))* أخرجه أحمد 4/149 بالسند المذكور.
*((**قلت**))*: وجميع رجاله ثقات، غير بقية بن الوليد، صدوق يدلس، وقد صرح بالتحديث.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث التاسع:
(قال الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله): حَدَّثَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ يُونُسَ الْكُوفِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ الْمُزَنِيُّ، عَنْ الْجَرِيرِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي نَضْرَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَتَعَوَّذُ مِنْ الْجَانِّ وَعَيْنِ الْإِنْسَانِ، حَتَّى نَزَلَتْ الْمُعَوِّذَتَا  نِ؛ فَلَمَّا نَزَلَتَا أَخَذَ بِهِمَا وَتَرَكَ مَا سِوَاهُمَا([1]).
الحديث العاشر:
(قال الإمام أبو داود رحمه الله): حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ النُّفَيْلِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْحَقَ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ قَالَ: بَيْنَا أَنَا أَسِيرُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم بَيْنَ الْجُحْفَةِ([2]) وَالْأَبْوَاءِ([3]) إِذْ غَشِيَتْنَا رِيحٌ وَظُلْمَةٌ شَدِيدَةٌ؛ فَجَعَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَتَعَوَّذُ بِـ(قل أعوذ برب الفلق) (الفلق: 1)، وَ(قل أعوذ برب الناس) (الناس: 1)، وَيَقُولُ: «يَا عُقْبَةُ، تَعَوَّذْ بِهِمَا؛ فَمَا تَعَوَّذَ مُتَعَوِّذٌ بِمِثْلِهِمَا» قَالَ: وَسَمِعْتُهُ يَؤُمُّنَا بِهِمَا فِي الصَّلَاةِ([4]).*


([1]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه الترمذي (2058)، كتاب الطب، باب ما جاء في الرقية بالمعوذتين، وقال: هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ غَرِيبٌ. والحديث أخرجه النسائي أيضًا (5494)، كتاب الاستعاذة، باب الاستعاذة من عين الجان، وابن ماجه (3511)، كتاب الطب، باب من استرقى من العين. ثلاثتهم من طرق إلى: أبي نضرة منذر بن المبارك العبدي، وهو ثقة، وثقه ابن معين، وأبو زرعة. والحديث صححه الألباني في *((**المشكاة**))* (4563).
 ([2]) الْجُحْفَة: هِيَ مِيقَات أَهْل الشَّام قَدِيمًا وَأَهْل مِصْر وَالْمَغْرِب وَتُسَمَّى فِي هَذَا الزَّمَان رَابِغ، سُمِّيَتْ بِذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ السُّيُول أَجْحَفَتْهَا، وَهِيَ الَّتِي دَعَا النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِنَقْلِ حُمَّى الْمَدِينَة إِلَيْهَا؛ فَانْتَقَلَتْ إِلَيْهَا وَكَانَ لَا يَمُرُّ بِهَا طَائِرٌ إِلَّا حُمَّ. *((**عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود**))*.
([3]) الْأَبْوَاء: بِفَتْحِ الْهَمْزَة وَسُكُون الْبَاء وَالْمَدّ جَبَلٌ بَيْن مَكَّة وَالْمَدِينَة، وَقِيلَ قَرْيَة مِنْ أَعْمَال الْفَرْع وَبِهِ تُوُفِّيَتْ أُمُّ النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بَيْنهَا وَبَيْن الْجُحْفَةِ عِشْرُونَ أَوْ ثَلَاثُونَ مِيلًا. *((**عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود**))*.
([4]) *((**صحيح**))* أخرجه أبو داود (1463)، كتاب الصلاة، باب في المعوذتين، وصححه الألباني.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الحادي عشر:*
*(قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله)*: حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ، أَخْبَرَنَا الْجُرَيْرِيُّ، عَنْ أَبِي الْعَلَاءِ قَالَ: قَالَ رَجُلٌ: كُنَّا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي سَفَرٍ وَالنَّاسُ يَعْتَقِبُونَ([1]) وَفِي الظَّهْرِ قِلَّةٌ، فَحَانَتْ نَزْلَةُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَنَزْلَتِي، فَلَحِقَنِي مِنْ بَعْدِي، فَضَرَبَ مَنْكِبَيَّ فَقَالَ: *« (قل أعوذ برب الفلق)** (الفلق: 1)»* فَقُلْتُ: (قل أعوذ برب الفلق) (الفلق: 1). فَقَرَأَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَقَرَأْتُهَا مَعَهُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: *«** (قل أعوذ برب الناس) (الناس: 1) فَقَرَأَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَقَرَأْتُهَا مَعَهُ، قَالَ: «إِذَا أَنْتَ صَلَّيْتَ فَاقْرَأْ بِهِمَا»*([2]).
([1]) يعتقبون: أي: يتناوبون الركوب على الدابة.

([2]) *((**إسناده صحيح**))* أخرجه أحمد 5/24، وابن الضريس في *((**فضائل القرآن**))*، باب سورة الفلق، برقم (334)، وقال الهيثمي في *((**مجمع الزوائد**))* 7/148: رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح.

----------


## ياسر ابوزيد

لا اله الا الله  محمد رسول الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الثاني عشر:
عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ الْجُهَنِيِّ قَالَ: بَيْنَا أَنَا أَقُودُ بِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم رَاحِلَتَهُ فِي غَزْوَةٍ إِذْ قَالَ: «يَا عُقْبَةُ، قُلْ» فَاسْتَمَعْتُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «يَا عُقْبَةُ، قُلْ» فَاسْتَمَعْتُ، فَقَالَهَا الثَّالِثَةَ فَقُلْتُ: مَا أَقُولُ؟ فَقَالَ: «(قل هو الله أحد)(الإخلاص: ١)» فَقَرَأَ السُّورَةَ حَتَّى خَتَمَهَا، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ: (قل أعوذ برب الفلق) (الفلق: ١)، وَقَرَأْتُ مَعَهُ حَتَّى خَتَمَهَا، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ: (قل أعوذ برب الناس) (الناس: ١) فَقَرَأْتُ مَعَهُ حَتَّى خَتَمَهَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «مَا تَعَوَّذَ بِمِثْلِهِنَّ أَحَدٌ»([1]).*([1]) قد تقدم في فضائل سورة الإخلاص (الحديث التاسع).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحديث الثالث عشر:*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ: أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ إِذَا أَوَى إِلَى فِرَاشِهِ كُلَّ لَيْلَةٍ جَمَعَ، كَفَّيْهِ ثُمَّ نَفَثَ فِيهِمَا فَقَرَأَ فِيهِمَا: (قل هو الله أحد) (الإخلاص: ١)، وَ(قل أعوذ برب الفلق) (الفلق: ١)، وَ(قل أعوذ برب الناس) (الناس: ١)، ثُمَّ يَمْسَحُ بِهِمَا مَا اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْ جَسَدِهِ يَبْدَأُ، بِهِمَا عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَوَجْهِهِ وَمَا أَقْبَلَ مِنْ جَسَدِهِ، يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ([1])

([1]) قد تقدم في فضائل سورة الإخلاص (الحديث العاشر).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وبهذا يكون قد انتهى البحث

----------

